# DIY Breitband Lautsprecher sinnvoll ?



## Hänschen (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor kurzem von diesen kleinen (8cm ?) Breitbändern gelesen (Zeitschrift,Web,Youtube etc.) und bin erstaunlich stark angetan davon.
Vor allem die "Tenöre/10Öre/TenÖre", "Picolino 2", "Cheap Trick", "Kleiner Bretterhaufen" und wie sie heissen geißeln meine Gedanken - besonders die Tenöre in Wandmontage (kleines Mini-Zimmer).

Hat wer ne Ahnung dazu ? 
Oder ist das alles Schrott ? 

BTW ich hock hier vor ner Teufel Motiv 2 Brüllwürfel Anlage, damit ihr einen Vergleich ziehn könnt. 


Sorry für doppelpost, ich habs ins falsche Forum gepostet vorhin.
Das hier scheint das richtige Forum zu sein.​


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (24. März 2013)

ich muss da mal drauf Antworten 

Ich hab schonmal eine intensive Hörsession mit eine Röhrernverstärker betrieben an dem ähnkliche LS wie der "kleine Bretterhaufen" hingen.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen: man muss diesen Klang mögen. von "schlecht" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht reden, aber... ich nenns mal "anders". Man darf kein differenziertes, detailreiches Klangbild erwarten wie von einer guten 2-3 Wege Box. Von Charakter her passen solche Lautsprecher eher zu einem guten Plattenspieler.
Nachdem du hier in in einem PC Forum danach fragst nehme ich an du willst sie an einem PC betreiben und damit digitale Quellen abhören. 

Persönlich kann ich empfehlen einen guten Verstärker an 2 kompakten, wertigen Regallautsprechern zu betreiben die einen tendenziell wärmen Klang haben um Qualitätseinbußen der MP3s zu kaschieren.

Nachdem ich eine ganze Palette an PC -LS-Systemen probegehört habe und auch nach dem Willen mich auf die Lautsprecher einzulassen (Einspielzeit, Gegenhören mit hochwertiger Denon-Anlage, kompromissbereitschaft) immer wieder gemerkt habe dass das eigentlich alles SCHROTT ist der nur quäken und ein bisschen Bass wummern lassen kann (Logitech, GANZ SCHLIMM!!) habe ich mich entschieden einen klassischen Stereo-Aufbau zu machen der schreibtischfreundlich ist.

Herausgekommen ist ein Yamaha AX-496 (oversized. aber konnte ich günstig bekommen und wer weis was in Zukunft kommt) mit 2 kleinen Heco-Victa 201. Dazu kam eine Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium die sehr viel mehr Klarheit, Fundament und Räumlichkeit ins Klangbild brachte. Als "Perfektionierung" habe ich mir (vllt auch nur fürs Gewissen ) noch 4mm² LS-leitun mit Silberanteil gegönnt. Vllt bilde ich mir das nur ein, aber ich finde im Gegensatz zur normalen 1,5 mm² Kupferleitung ergab sich dadurch noch etwas mehr Detailreichtum.

Ich hör mich mal bei meinen Leuten um wer Erfahrung mit Breitbändern hat. Denke aber dran das bei Lautsprechern "gut oder schlecht" sehr subjektiv ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit herauszufinden welcher Lautsprecher deine Anforderungen erfüllt ist ausgiebiges probehören in den eigenen 4 Wänden.


Dieser Beitrag spiegelt meine eigenen Erfahrungen wieder.


----------



## Hänschen (24. März 2013)

Ja, das mit den Mehr-Wege-Boxen (Tief+Mittel+Hochtöner) scheint wirkliche das Beste zu sein.

Ich hatte ne Weile die Bose Companion 20, in der ja auch ein 7cm-Breitbänder in einem durchdesignten Spezialgehäuse nebst Spezialelektronik etc. werkelte.
Es passierte manchmal (wenn auch nur recht selten) dass auf ner Tieftonsequenz die Mitten und Höhen "geritten" sind und das Chassis hoffnungslos überfordert war.
Es gab aber auch Lieder da war der Klang der Bose fantastisch ^^.

Ich habe auch laut Wikipedia gelesen, dass Bose so ein alter Breitbänder+Transmissionline Spezi ist und das mit allerlei Schnickschnack verbessert.


Vielleicht kann man diese Selbstbau-Breitband-Dinger als Ersatz für bis-100-Euro PC-Lautsprecher sehn, weil für High-End scheints wohl nix zu sein.



Edit: Uh ich habe gesehn es gibt für 100 Euro die Teufel Concept B20, massive 2-Wege Boxen samt eingebautem Verstärker ^^


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (25. März 2013)

Naja, ich finde eben (vor allem im Horngehäuse oder Gehäusen mit Kanälen) Breitbänder passen von Haus aus nicht zur modernen Musik, sie sind einfach nicht in der Lage das volle Frequenzband zufriedenstellend wiederzugeben.

Und sry, aber das Gerümpel das Bose für Computer baut ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel besser als der andere Kram. 
Es geht halt einfach nichts über ein solides Holzgehäuse. 
Der JBL Control One ist der einzige Lautsprecher den ich gehört habe der auch mit Kunststoffgehäuse brauchbare Töne von sich gibt. Ist aber klanglich eher kalt, analythisch.

Es hilft nur probehöhren, vergleichen, noch mehr probehören.

Edit: Schau dir mal die "Microlab Solo 6c" an. Ein Freund von mir hat sie. Ich finde sie sehr brauchbar. Inwiefern das auf die anderen LS der Microlab Serie zutrifft weis ich nicht. Testberichte sagen aber nichts schlechtes.


----------



## Hänschen (25. März 2013)

Suppentrulli1988 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde eben (vor allem im Horngehäuse oder Gehäusen mit Kanälen) Breitbänder passen von Haus aus nicht zur modernen Musik, sie sind einfach nicht in der Lage das volle Frequenzband zufriedenstellend wiederzugeben.
> 
> Und sry, aber das Gerümpel das Bose für Computer baut ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel besser als der andere Kram.
> Es geht halt einfach nichts über ein solides Holzgehäuse.
> ...




Also laut "Klang+Ton" Selbstbau Zeitschrift geben einige sehr gute Breitbandchassis die Höhen+Tiefen sehr gut wieder plus ein wenig in den Bassbereich hinein.
Und diese Bass Schwäche wird durch die Transmissionline/Bassreflex Gehäuse eben so weit es geht ausgeglichen, da dadurch der Bass verstärkt wird durch Resonanz etc.
Unterm Strich kämen dann brauchbare Böxchen raus am Ende, mit cremiger Musik da aus nur einem Chassis abgegeben also sehr uniform oder wie es heisst.

Ich glaub ich muss mal irgendwann eins bauen und an einen kleinen Verstärker anschliessen, aber ich bin zu unentschlossen (faul *hust*, geizig, nicht so recht Platz).


----------



## iNsTaBiL (25. März 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir unter anderem auch die Pico Lino 2 gebaut. (--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/232401-baubericht-pc-lautsprecher.html)

Und ich kann nur sagen, dass die Pico Linos praktisch alle PC-Lautsprecher in diversen Elektronikläden in den Schatten stellen.
Ein Klangerlebnis am PC, dass ich bis zu den Picos Linos noch nicht hatte.
Es ist erstaunlich, wie weit die kleinen BB runter kommen. Bass, der den Bauch massiert kannst du natürlich nicht erwarten. Aber für angenehme Zimmerlautstärke sind die Picos für ihr Geld erste Sahne. Was nicht geht: laute Partymusik.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

Also wer behauptet, dass Breitbandlautsprecher nicht zu moderner Musik passen, mangelhafte Auflösung besäßen und daher eher zu nem Plattenspieler passen, der hat schlicht keine Ahnung - und zwar weder von Lautsprechern, noch von Plattenspielern!

Ein gut gemachter Breitbandlautsprecher (und nein, die Bose würde ich da nicht dazuzählen) mag ein paar Eigenschaften haben, die anders (nicht zwingend schlechter) sind als bei Mehrwegelautsprechern, aber fehlender Bass oder mangelnde Auflösung sind es nicht! Es ist wie immer eine Frage der Auslegung wieviel bass so ein teil machen kann. Aber in die 50Hz Region kommt man mit diversen solcher Böxchen - signifikant tiefer kommen die meisten Mehrwegekompaktboxen auch nicht. Obenrum macht ein Bändchenhochtöner sicher mehr Auflösung, aber es ist definitiv nicht so als ob da Details verschluckt werden würden. 

Was die BB aber definitiv besser machen als 90% aller normalen Boxen ist die Räumliche Auflösung, die im Idealfall fast holographische 3 dimensionale Darstellung - da muss man mit Mehrwegeboxen schon ein wenig zaubern um da mithalten zu können - am ehesten noch mit Koaxen. Dazu kommt, dass in den oft nur sehr rudimentären Frequenzweichen (wenn man überhaupt eine braucht) einfach weniger Info hängen bleibt und die Anbindung der Membrane an den Verstärker wesentlich direkter ist. Dynamisch hört man es einfach wenn die Weiche spartanisch oder nicht vorhanden ist!

Gut gemachte DIY BB Boxen sind weit besser als das was man gemeinhin so als PC Lautsprecher kennt! Bei den angesprochenen kleinen 8cm Breitbänderchen sogar zu einem vergleichbaren Preis. Die schon angesprochene Pico Lino 2 kann im direkten Vergleich mit z.B. einer Nubox 381 sehr gut mithalten und ist in einigen Bereichen einfach besser! Zu dem Preis ist das sehr beachtlich!

Und zum Thema High End, da werden mittelfristig in meinem Hörraum meine gewiss nicht schlechten KEF Reference 203 vermutlich einer 5 teiligen BB Box mit 5 8" Breitbändern weichen müssen... Und glaubt mir, ich will mich nicht verschlechtern!


----------



## Bier (25. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und zum Thema High End, da werden mittelfristig in meinem Hörraum meine gewiss nicht schlechten KEF Reference 203 vermutlich einer 5 teiligen BB Box mit 5 8" Breitbändern weichen müssen... Und glaubt mir, ich will mich nicht verschlechtern!



Ohne jetzt vom Thema abschweifen zu wollen, würdest du verraten welcher Bausatz dir da vorschwebt?


----------



## hotfirefox (26. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also wer behauptet, dass Breitbandlautsprecher nicht zu moderner Musik passen, mangelhafte Auflösung besäßen und daher eher zu nem Plattenspieler passen, der hat schlicht keine Ahnung - und zwar weder von Lautsprechern, noch von Plattenspielern!


 Na so jemand glaubt ja auch an Kabelklang


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt vom Thema abschweifen zu wollen, würdest du verraten welcher Bausatz dir da vorschwebt?


 
Pentaton BB von Visaton ist eine Möglichkeit.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Na so jemand glaubt ja auch an Kabelklang


 
Das hat damit nun aber wirklich gar nix zu tun und ist ein ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## Bier (26. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Pentaton BB von Visaton ist eine Möglichkeit.



Die sind mir auch direkt in den Kopf gekommen, hätte aber wegen dem vergleichsweise günstigen Preis nicht gedacht, dass die so gut sind wie dir KEF


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2013)

Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Hänschen (27. März 2013)

So, der Picolino 2 Bausatz wäre bestellt und die Kohle überwiesen .

Jetzt gibts kein Zurück mehr, die Dinger werden gebaut.
Ich werde den Obi Holzsägenzuschneidetypen befragen wie weit er bereit ist da was zu sägen 
Das MDF kostet bei denen 14 Euro pro qm, also nicht viel denk ich.


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2013)

Mach dir da mal allzu großen Gedanken. Habe die Pico Linos auch gebaut und bin handwerklich unbegabter als meine Schwester


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

Schwierig an den Pico Linos ist nur wenn man die Chassis versenken will. Das hat mich damals schier um den Verstand gebracht! Wenn man den Ergeiz nicht hat, dann sind die kein Problem. Wenn der Obi-Säger die die Gehrungen sägt, dann wundert es mich zwar, aber wenn ers gesagt hat, dann wirds wohl so sein.


----------



## Hänschen (28. März 2013)

Ne ich denke ich muss die Schrägen alle feilen mit der Feile


----------



## Zappaesk (28. März 2013)

Wcihtig ist, dass du die Aufweitung des Chassisausschnitts nach innen nicht vergisst!


----------



## Heuamöbe (30. März 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ne ich denke ich muss die Schrägen alle feilen mit der Feile


 
Ui, das wird Arbeit Hast du nicht einen Bekannten mit Kreis- oder Stichsäge? Damit wären die Schrägen in ein paar Minuten erledigt.
Ich habe nur die Rundungen an der Transmissionslinienöffnung gefeilt. Das ging aber ganz gut.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. März 2013)

Na ne Stichsäge ist nicht wirklich geeignet. (Tisch)Kreissäge, Oberfräse, Bandschleifer, Handhobel und meinetwegen eine ordentliche Handsäge (z.B. Fuchsschwanz oder ne Kataba ohne Rücken oder ne Ryoba) das sind Werkzeuge für sowas. Feile bzw. Schleifklotz sind aber auch geeignet - nur etwas mühsamer. Mit ner Stichsäge und sei sie bzw. das Blatt noch so gut, ist eine gleichmäßige Fase an den Kanten nicht vernünftig herzustellen. Für die Erweiterung des Ausschnitts nach hinten ist neben der Feile, die Oberfräse am geeignetsten.


----------



## Heuamöbe (1. April 2013)

Also bei manchen Stichsägen kann man auch einen Winkel einstellen, damit dürfte man die Schrägen gut machen können. Sind nachher ja eh nicht mehr sichtbar. Ich hab damit auch die Fase nach hinten gemacht. Das war aber in Ermangelung einer Oberfräse eher eine Notlösung und würde ich niemandem empfehlen


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2013)

Also bei praktisch allen Stichsägen kann man den Winkel verstellen. Aber das Blatt macht trotzdem was es will! Es gibt da zwar Sägen, die das Blatt besser führen als andere, aber auch da wirds nie exakt. Ich habe eine blaue Bosch (GST 140 CE Professional Stichsäge Stichsägen | Bosch Professional), also gewiss keine schlechte Säge, aber auch die liefert keine exakt geraden bzw. winklige Schnitte ab. Einfachere Sägen sind da noch wesentlich schlechter!

Die Fase nach hinten - ich nehme an du meinst die Aufweitung des Chassisausschnittes nach innen - kann mann vlt. so machen, aber da würde ich lieber raspeln, weil ich dann den Fortschritt besser im Blick behalten kann. Wenn das Sägeblatt in die falsche Richtung verläuft, dann wird ruckzuck die Öffnung insgesamt größer. Das sieht man zwar auch nicht unbedingt, aber man weiß es... Da muss man ja auch nicht sehr viel Material abtragen, das geht mit ner Raspel recht zügig.

Kritischer sind eher die beiden äußeren Fasen. Die sieht man und die sollten gleichmäßig und auf beiden Seiten bei beiden Boxen mehr oder weniger gleich aussehen. Ich habe da ne Tischkreissäge genommen, von Hand mit der Raspel, feile und Schmirgelpapier wird das sehr aufwändig, alternativ wäre da eine Handäge (wie schon geschrieben Fuchsschwanz,  rückenlose Kataba oder Ryoba) geeignet. Man sollte aber ein wenig damit umgehen können. Die Fasen kann man aber zur aller größten Not weglassen. Das Abstrahlverhalten wird sich zwar ändern, aber bei den Breitbändern vermutlich nicht zu sehr, weil in den dann betroffenen Frequenzen das Chassis vermutlich eh schon zu bündeln beginnt.

Ebenfalls einigermaßen passen sollten die Gehrungen im Innern der Box an den Brettern, die die Transmissionslinie bilden. Da kann man aber auch mit großzügig Leim den einen oder anderen Spalt auffüllen. Das sollte gehen und wenn man die Gehrungen nicht vernünftig hinbekommt, dann bleibt einem ja auch nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Heuamöbe (1. April 2013)

Ok, ich bin überzeugt Ich hab die Gehrungen Innen auch mit einer Tischkeissäge gemacht und die Fasen Außen in Ermangelung einer Oberfräse ganz weggelassen.


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Krass lang die ganzen Oster Feiertage 

Natürlich keine Post etc., am Dienstag dann das volle Chaos an den Geschäften.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2013)

Heuamöbe schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin überzeugt Ich hab die Gehrungen Innen auch mit einer Tischkeissäge gemacht und die Fasen Außen in Ermangelung einer Oberfräse ganz weggelassen.


 
Die Außen kann man auch mit der Tischkreissäge machen, nach dem Verleimen - wenn man sich dann versägt ists halt sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## Hänschen (4. April 2013)

So ich hab den Bausatz hier, das Holz samt Rechteck-Zuschnitt ab 100mm Seitenlänge war nur 10 Euro beim Obi.

Ich habe mehrere Stunden lang 2 Seitenwände und die kleinen Brettchen nach Plan bekritzelt.

Der Schreiner heute meinte unter 3 Stunden für die Frontplatten Bohrung/Fräsung/Fasung geht nix und das bei 35+ Euro Stundenlohn plus Steuern noch.

Das heisst ich werde die Chassis nicht versenken sondern direkt auf die Frontplatte schrauben, nachdem ich das Loch und die 45-Grad-Fase mit Bohrer+Stichsäge+Feile hoffentlich selber schaffe .

Für die selbstklebende Dämmmatte muss ich mir wohl eine Schablone machen, die ich dann spiegelverkehrt auf die letzte Seitenwand klebe vor dem letzten Verleimen.

Bei einem ersten Feilen-Test mit meiner neuen ultrascharfen Schruppfeile ging das MDF auf wie ein Buch beim Durchblättern, das muss ich wohl mit einer feineren Feile machen 

Ohmann, Feilen ist ziemlich unmöglich da fast nix weggeht mit den "sanfteren" Feilen.
Ausserdem hört man jeden Feilenstrich im ganzen Hausblock wenn ich im Keller feile.

Das Chassisloch ging sehr einfach mit der Stichsäge und einem schmalen Sägeblatt.

Ich checke mal Montag zum Obi und schau nach ner günstigen Schleifmaschiene oder sowas


----------



## Zappaesk (6. April 2013)

Mit ner Raspel sollte es vernünftig gehen. Die Fase innen muss ja weder schön noch gleichmäßig sein.

Kaufen würde ich nur dann was, wenn du auch in Zukunft so ein Gerät brauchst bzw. mehr Zeug bauen willst. Mein Tipp wäre ja ne Oberfräse...


----------



## Sma8T (11. April 2013)

Also ich baue grad die Pentaton! Hab sie in Haan gehoert und sie hat mich umgehauen.
Sie werden dann bald meine geliebten Klipsch ersetzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Glückwunsch! Die stehen bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel und könnten - nach Abarbeitung des Wunschzettels meiner Frau  - bei mir auch kommen.

Welche Variante baust du denn? die mit dem hohen Wirkungsgrad oder die mit Tiefbass? Bei mir wäre es die mit dem Wirkungsgrad (99dB sind halt ein Wort!), damit ich endlich auf Single Ended Amps umstellen kann... Bass macht dann mein - ebenfalls noch zu bauender - Ripol.


----------



## Sma8T (11. April 2013)

@ zappaesk

Baue die weiche in einen Sockel !erstmal ohne Plus Schaltung!
Werd hoeren muessen, wie sie in Kombi mit meinen beiden Subs spielt. Die Klipsch sind da pegelmaessig unterlegen.
Welchen Ripol moechtest du denn bauen?


----------



## Hänschen (11. April 2013)

Ich habe grad wenig Zeit, die Pico Lino 2 fertigzubauen, da ich ständig durch die Gegend fahren muss aus familiären Gründen .


BTW, ich habe die Pico Lino 2 gewählt weil der Frequenzgang doch um einiges linearer war wie die ganzen Cheap Tricks.

Wer hätte gedacht dass es so problematisch ist, etwas Holz zu bearbeiten, am Ende muss ich mir noch eine Elektro-Feile kaufen ^^.
Ne aber ich teste demnächst erstmal den Raspel-Einsatz für meine Bohrmaschiene und versuche den Rest dann mit ner Feile.


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

Arbeite lieber etwas genauer anstatt zu hetzen. Ich habe es zumindest bis heute nicht bereut, die Pico Linos zu bauen. Das bekommst du schon hin!


----------



## Sma8T (11. April 2013)

Richtig. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Kann im uebrigen die nutzung einer Oberfraese zur empfehlen.
Dazu baust dir einfach nen Fraeszirkel


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> BTW, ich habe die Pico Lino 2 gewählt weil der Frequenzgang doch um einiges linearer war wie die ganzen Cheap Tricks.


 
Lass dich von sowas nicht verwirren. Die Frequenzgangmessungen sind nicht unbedingt vergleichbar, weil du nicht weißt wie die gemacht und vor allem ausgewertet wurden!

Daneben ist der Frequenzgang etwas bei dem auch ein Laie meint eine schnelle Beurteilung über die Qualität von Lautsprechern machen zu können, da aber oft daneben liegt. Es ist nicht so, dass er egal wäre, aber man sollte die Abweichungen vom Ideal auch richtig beurteilen. Ein Anstieg im Hochton z.B. ist nicht zwingend kritisch, die Winkelmessung ist ebenfalls interessant, Löcher im Grundton oder Bass können echte Problemlöser sein und evtl. Aufstellungsprobleme kompensieren, schmalbandige Einbrüche oder Spitzen sind auch eher unkritisch,... Da muss man schon wissen wie beurteilen und für welchen Zweck sich ein LS anbietet.

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Pico Lino 2 ist ein toller Lautsprecher fürs Geld, aber die CTs halt auch!



Sma8T schrieb:


> Richtig. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Kann im uebrigen die nutzung einer Oberfraese zur empfehlen.
> Dazu baust dir einfach nen Fraeszirkel


 
Ein Fräszirkel ist für die Pico Lino nicht nötig. Den Chassisausschnitt kann man so machen (hab ich auch), aber der ist mit der Stichsäge genauso gut. Ich habe dann noch mein SPeakonterminal bündig versenkt mittels Fräszirkel, aber die Chassisversenkung gelingt nur mit einer Schablone.

Die Fräse wäre aber fürs Aufweiten des Ausschnitts nach hinten gut - aber nur für den Zweck sowas anzuschaffen macht gar keinen Sinn!



Sma8T schrieb:


> Welchen Ripol moechtest du denn bauen?



Wie welchen Ripol? Ich lasse mir einen von Axel auslegen und bau den dann. Entweder 2x18" oder auch 2-4x15". Da muss ich mich nochmal mit dem Axel abstimmen


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

Das mit der Oberfräse ist bei einem Einbaudurchmesser von 78 aber nicht mehr sooo einfach


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

wieso nicht?


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

Ich präzisiere: Mit so einem riesigen Zirkel sind sie nicht mehr machbar, zumal sich die Anschaffung nur für die Picos -wie du sagtest- nicht lohnt.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Also mein selbst gebauter Zirkel kann Durchmesser von 32 mm (das war, wenn ich mich nicht täusche das Maß meines Speakonterminals) bis über einen Meter machen.


----------



## Sma8T (11. April 2013)

Wie meinst du denn das mit der Schablone und das die versenkung nur damit funktioniert? 
Also ich hab da keine Schablone gebraucht. Nur den Zirkel. Klar geht der Ausschnitt auch mit der stichsaege, aber net so perfekt wie mit der Fraese. Die Anschaffung einer solchen fuer nur ein Projekt is klar zuviel.


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

Dann habe ich dummerweise veralgemeinert und nehme meine Aussage zurück. 
Mit alle Oberfräsen die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Sma8T schrieb:


> Wie meinst du denn das mit der Schablone und das die versenkung nur damit funktioniert?
> Also ich hab da keine Schablone gebraucht. Nur den Zirkel. Klar geht der Ausschnitt auch mit der stichsaege, aber net so perfekt wie mit der Fraese. Die Anschaffung einer solchen fuer nur ein Projekt is klar zuviel.



Der Treiber der Pico Lino 2 hat keinen kreisrunden Korb wie die von dir verwendeten B200 bzw. BG20. Damit kannst du nicht mit nem kreisrunden Loch versenken, sondern brauchst eine Schablone, die die Form des Korbes abbildet und dann kannst du z.B. mittels Kopierhülse die Einfräsung machen. Alternativ würde ich in Zukunft eine Schablone machen, die mit einem Bündigfräser funktioniert, da muss dann der Durchmesser der Kopierhülse nicht mit berücksichtigt werden.

Wie sauber der AUsschnitt selbst ist, spielt ja erst mal kleine Rolle, solange er groß genug ist um das Chassis nicht abzuschnüren (dafür gibts ja dann noch die Aufweitung) und nicht so groß, dass das Chassis nicht mehr sauber montiert und abgedichtet werden kann. Aber obs kreisrund oder ein Vieleck ist, das spielt gar keine Rolle.



soth schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich es zurück.
> Mit alle Oberfräsen die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.



Wieso denn nicht? Den Radius definiert doch der Zirkel und der Fräser, nicht die Oberfräse?! Bei meiner Bosch tuts jedenfalls und ich wüsste nicht warum eine andere Fräse das nicht genauso können sollte? Vlt. steh ich auch auf dem Schlauch?!


----------



## Sma8T (11. April 2013)

Ah ok. Die Picos haben nen ovalen Korb. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Den Radius definiert doch der Zirkel und der Fräser,  nicht die Oberfräse?! Bei meiner Bosch tuts jedenfalls und ich wüsste  nicht warum eine andere Fräse das nicht genauso können sollte? Vlt. steh  ich auch auf dem Schlauch?!


Weil die Aufnahme entsprechend dimensioniert war. 
Das Gehäuse war auch so groß, dass man die Fräse verschieblich hätte gestalten müssen.
Die Außmaße auf alle Maschinen zu übertragen war aber total schwachsinnig von mir!

Kurz und knapp: 
Mit der Oberfräse  geht es, mit der Stichsäge aber auch. 
Ich habe bei der CT265 auch mit der Stichsäge gearbeitet und bin nicht tot umgefallen


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der CT265 auch mit der Stichsäge gearbeitet und bin nicht tot umgefallen



Na Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Hänschen (12. April 2013)

Wahnsinn, ich hab grad die Raspel-Einsätze für die Bohrmaschiene am ersten MDF-Teil getestet 

Das geht superb, nix reisst oder splittert, der Span/Staub fällt einfach gerade nach unten, nichts in der Luft, wie durch Butter (naja fast).

Man kann damit bis auf den letzten Millimeter gehn, wenn man sich reinhängt.

Leider ist es ziemlich finster in der Garage, deshalb muss ich wohl den letzten Rest feilen


----------



## Metalic (12. April 2013)

Ich hab da einen super Tip für dich! Mach das Licht an!


----------



## Hänschen (12. April 2013)

Wahh meine Augen brennen 

Zum Glück hab ich noch die Augentropfen vom letzten Mal Autofahrt mit Klimaanlage , damit gehts wieder.

Das nächste Mal benutz ich ne Schutzbrille.

So *schwitz* nochn paar Schallweg-Dings-Brettchen angeraspelt.

Es geht voran 

Oh und ich habe diesmal die Bohrmaschiene langsamer rotieren lassen und die Augen danach gleich ausgespült und Augentropfen rein harhar.

Am Donnerstag gibts bei Lidl einen Dreieck-Schleifer und Zubehör für 15 Euro, mit dem werde ich die letzten Anpassungen vornehmen.

Bis dahin werde ich alles grob zugeraspelt haben .

Vielleicht krieg ich die Versenkung für die Chassis auch noch hin mit dem Dreieckschleifer, sind ja nur 3 mm in der Frontplatte die wegmüssen.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gibts bei Lidl einen Dreieck-Schleifer und Zubehör für 15 Euro, mit dem werde ich die letzten Anpassungen vornehmen.



Hört sich gruselig an...

Die Einsenkung der Chassis bekommst du damit nicht hin. Ich würde die einfach weglassen.


----------



## Hänschen (19. April 2013)

Der Schleifer vom Lidl ist Tüv-getestet, auch auf Langzeitbetrieb etc, ich wills ja nicht heiraten .



Ich hab was auf youtube gefunden :   My Best Home-Made Speaker. - Transmission Line speaker. - YouTube

Das Ding ist ein Gehäuse von einem Elektrogerät und die Transmissionline ist aus Pappe, aber es hört sich recht gut an meint ihr nicht ?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

Bei den ganz billigen Elektrogeräten bin ich immer sehr skeptisch. TÜV hin oder her. Aber für deine Zwecke wirds wohl tun. 

Na und ob man die Qualität eines LS anhand eines Youtubevideos beurteilen kann bezweifle ich jetzt einfach mal stark...


----------



## Hänschen (19. April 2013)

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit meinem Teufel Motiv 2 aus youtube Videos heraushören kann, ob es Lücken im Frequenzverlauf gibt.

Auch die Dynamik (wenns das war was ich dafür halte ) und die giftigen Höhen etc. lässt sich raushören.

Ich habe zB. die Qualität der    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lHcfSvG3U
sofort erkannt


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

Die Qualität ist aber auf dem Clip gar nicht rauszuhören, weil der ja selbst qualitativ so schlecht ist, dass die gar nicht abgebildet werden kann.

Frequenzganglöcher kann man vlt. erkennen - wobei das ja nicht das Maß der Dinge bzgl. Qualität ist sondern eigentlich ein KO Kriterium und im Falle eines 2.1 System von der Auf- und Einstellung abhängig ist. Alles andere wird ja nicht zuletzt von dem mutmaßlich mangelhaften Aufnahmeequipement des Erstellers, den Aufnahmebedingungen und platzierung des Mikros im Raum und natürlich durch deine eigene Kette maßgeblich beeinflusst. 

Ganz im Ernst viel mehr als ein Funktionstest lässt sich aus nem youtube Video nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Hänschen (20. April 2013)

Hmm ich hab grad gelesen, dass der Aufstellungsraum den Klang/Frequenzgang etc. stark verfälschen kann, da die rückfliegenden Schallwellen mit den ausgestrahlten interferieren.

Sehr beunruhigend, findste nicht ? 

Aber vielleicht kann man mit der richtigen Aufstellung aus schlechten Boxen gute machen


----------



## Zappaesk (20. April 2013)

Wieso sollte das beunruhigend sein? Ist doch klar, dass der Raum ne große Rolle spielt. Deswegen sag ich ja auch immer, das die Aufstellung und der Raum bei der Wahl der Boxen berücksichtigt werden sollte! Wenn Raum, Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten und Boxen nicht zusammenpassen, dann können die besten Boxen nichts bringen, das ist das absolut wichtigste beim Zusammenstellen einer Anlage!

Aber schlechte Boxen werden richtig aufgestellt trotzdem nicht gut. Den Zahn muss ich dir ziehen.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2013)

So, das letzte Brettchen wäre in der Leimzwinge 

Ich muss aber noch die ganzen Spalte zuleimen, da ich ein wenig gepfuscht habe 

Der Obi Typ hat auch was auf den Augen gehabt, der hat sich locker um 3mm versägt.

Aber kein Problem, solange alles luftdicht ist am Ende 



Die Weichen/Korrekturnetzwerk Teile machen mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen, wegen Montage und so.

Laut google pics hats einer einfach mit der weissen Dämmwolle eingeklemmt hinter das Chassis.

Hier seht ihr sie bevor ich sie endgültig (hoffentlich nicht ) kaputt pfusche 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. April 2013)

Na das sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus!


----------



## Hänschen (29. April 2013)

Das gibts ja wohl nicht !

Ich hab gleich 3 falsch gebohrte Löcher drin jetzt 

Einmal zu wenig abgesetzt und in dem 45-Grad-Eck rausgekommen und das andere Mal oben statt unten gebohrt 


Dafür hab ich die Anschlussklemmen drin und auch das Korrekturnetztwerk/Weiche samt Verkabelung.

Ich hab das ganze als Einheit zusammengelötet und an das Brett hinter dem Chassis geleimt, hoffentlich macht das kleine Stück ungedämmten Brettchens nichts aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab festgestellt, dass nur die halbe selbstklebende Dämmmatte geliefert wurde mit dem Bausatz.

Hoffentlich macht die Sparbedämmung nicht viel aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie schauts eigentlich mit dwer weissen Dämmwolle aus ?

Muss die wirklich nur knapp hinter das CHassis oder passt es so wie ich es gemacht habe ?



He ich weiss was die gemacht haben: sie haben die weisse Wolle auf 1m mal 60cm geliefert und die selbstklebende auf 60cm mal 50cm oder so einfach vertauscht.

Puhhh, fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe sie probegehört und bin extrem positiv überrascht 


Die haben voll den Wuchtklang, als ob man große Boxen hört.

Das mit dem gebündelten Abstrahlen kann ich bezeugen, sie sollten schon auf einen zeigen - zumindest in der Höhenlinie, dann hat man den maximalen Klang.

Aber den Raum erfüllen sie so oder so dick mit Musik.

Der Bass kommt total überraschend ^^, das Gequäle mit der aufwendigen Transmissionline Faltung war wirklich fruchtbar - als ob man eine große Box stehn hat.

Edit: Die Boxen stehen abseits im Zimmer und zeigen - abgewinkelt- gegen einen Schrank, trotzdem ist im ganzen Raum ein wahnsinns Klangteppich, also kein Problem dass sie ein wenig gerichtet strahlen ^^.



Aber ich habe ein Schwächeln bei den Höhen festgestellt, das kann aber auch der billige KamaBay-Verstärker sein (20 Euro bei Amazon gebraucht).

Die WAV Datei aus der Soundkarte raus kann es nicht sein.

Ich werde es beobachten 



Youtube Video (aus so einer Abenteuer Cam) werde ich nachreichen.

Edit: Oder auch nicht: die Aufnahme ist dermassen basslos und leise, das hat keinen Sinn leider.

Hier die Liste der wirklich benutzten Materialien und Werkzeuge samt Preisliste:

- 100 Euro.......Picolino2 Bausatz (Chassis, Klemmen, Kabel, Dämmung, Weiche, etc.)
- 10 Euro........MDF Holzplatten mitsamt Zuschnitt im Baumarkt (unbedingt nachmessen Zuhause)
- 6 Euro........Holzleim (kein Expressleim, da der zuschnell hart wird)
- 2 Euro........Ein Geometrie Dreieck zum Anzeichnen (Schulqualität, nicht die teuren Baumarkt Dinger)
- 12 Euro.......ein Set Raspel Einsätze für die Bohrmaschiene (ein einzelner hätte aber auch gereicht)
- 20 Euro.......4 Schraubzwingen mit mindestens 20cm Klemmweite
- 0 Euro, da schon vorhanden......Flachrundfeile (keine Raspel sondern feiner), Schraubendreher, Messer, Lötkolben, kleine Säge, kleiner Pinsel für Leimarbeiten, Zirkel


150 Euro hat mich das ganze Projekt effektiv gekostet, plus ziemlich viel Schweiss und Spass natürlich ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2013)

Nun erstmal Glückwunsch! 



Hänschen schrieb:


> Youtube Video (aus so einer Abenteuer Cam) werde ich nachreichen.
> 
> Edit:   Oder auch nicht: die Aufnahme ist dermassen basslos und leise, das hat keinen Sinn leider.


 
Wie ich immer sage Boxen in Youtube zu stellen macht keinen Sinn, da wird man nie etwas Beurteilungswürdiges entdecken können - abgesehen von der Optik!
Das mit den Höhen wird sich noch geben, da die Dinger ja erst noch eingespielt werden müssen. Nach ein paar Tagen wirds schon besser sein. Vlt. bist du aber auch höhentechnisch an andere Boxen mit ggf. zu viel des Guten "verwöhnt" und musst dich umgewöhnen? 

Wenn du mit der Aufstellung und der Einwinkelung ein wenig experimentierst wirst du zudem noch an den Höhen etwas verändern können. Einfach mal rumprobieren, da lernt man was über Abstrahlung und Spaß machts ja auch!




Hänschen schrieb:


> Hier die Liste der wirklich benutzten Materialien und Werkzeuge samt Preisliste:
> 
> - 100 Euro.......Picolino2 Bausatz (Chassis, Klemmen, Kabel, Dämmung, Weiche, etc.)
> - 10 Euro........MDF Holzplatten mitsamt Zuschnitt im Baumarkt (unbedingt nachmessen Zuhause)
> ...



Wie gesagt Glückwunsch und jetzt verstehst du vlt. auch warum ich immer DIY empfehle für das Geld bekommst du nichts auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbares Fertiges zu kaufen! Wenn du jetzt mal das Werkzeug abziehst, dann bleiben nicht mal 120€ Kosten für die beiden Boxen!

An alle Skeptiker: Einfach mal probieren!


----------



## Hänschen (3. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Einspielen scheint zu stimmen, heute sind die Höhen viel besser geworden, zB. die Hintergrundfrauenstimmen bei Heinos "Kling Klang" sind jetzt hörbar geworden 

Ich habe 2 Lieder mit Frauenstimmen von der "Audiophile Pearls 2" CD gespielt (Ghosts,Rex Noster), das war der reinste Genuss - sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt ^^.

Mein Fazit zum Thema "Breitbänder Lautsprecher Selbstbau" :

Es ist keine billige Spielerei sondern am Ende kommt was wirklich Tolles heraus, und die ganze Mühe und Plage wird umgewandelt in ein breites Grinsen nebst diversen Belohnungs-Dopaminen die dann im Körper rumschwirren 

Ich war total geschockt wie gut die ersten Töne klangen nach dem Anschliessen 





Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob man für etwa 150 Euro nicht fertige 2-Wege Regalboxen kriegt mit größeren Chassis etc. und ob die dann nicht mindestens ebensogut klingen.

Das weiss ich nicht da, weil keine Erfahrung mit ebensolchen.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob man für etwa 150 Euro nicht fertige 2-Wege Regalboxen kriegt mit größeren Chassis etc. und ob die dann nicht mindestens ebensogut klingen.


 
Die Chassisgröße ist kein Qualitätskriterium!

Aber unabhängig davon klingen die 150€ Fertigboxen wirklich enttäuschend!


----------



## Hänschen (6. Mai 2013)

Oweh schlechte Nachrichten:

Bei Tests wurden in Spanplatten und so von den großen Baumärkten, vor allem bei Obi Formaldehyd und so über dem Grenzwert gefunden.

Das soll wirklich schlecht sein und es dünstet ewig aus dem Holz.


Nunja ich werde die Boxen mindestens solange im Zimmer lassen, bis mein gebrauchter Harman/kardon Verstärker kommt und ich sie mit einem richtigen Amp testen kann 

Sooooo, der gebrauchte ebay-50-Euro-Harman/Kardon-Verstärker aus den 90ern wäre angestöpselt.

Und voila ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 


Dieser KamaBay Verstärker davor ist eher ein Kinderspielzeug, klar bei 50 Euro Neupreis was will man da erwarten.


Jetzt laufen die Höhen dem Bass davon , mal an den Drehreglern spielen.




Ich habe festgestellt, wenn man die Hand an den Lautsprecher hält in der Nähe des Chassis, entstehen bei höheren Lautstärken heftige Vibrationen während der Mittenfrequenzen wie ich meinte.

Der Bereich hätte wohl extrem bedämpft gehört , leider ging mir die Dämmmatte aus - naja aber das ist eh kein Zauberzeug.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (8. Mai 2013)

was für eine soka hast du jetzt


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sooooo, der gebrauchte ebay-50-Euro-Harman/Kardon-Verstärker aus den 90ern wäre angestöpselt.
> 
> Und voila ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht



Glückwunsch, du näherst dich mit großen Schritten einer ordentlichen Anlage  Aber im Ernst, ordentliche Verstärker aus den 90ern kann man ohne große Bedenken kaufen und die machen im Prinzip alles besser als so ein KamaBay Verstärkerle.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Jetzt laufen die Höhen dem Bass davon , mal an den Drehreglern spielen.



Wie meinst du das?



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, wenn man die Hand an den Lautsprecher hält in der Nähe des Chassis, entstehen bei höheren Lautstärken heftige Vibrationen während der Mittenfrequenzen wie ich meinte.
> 
> Der Bereich hätte wohl extrem bedämpft gehört , leider ging mir die Dämmmatte aus - naja aber das ist eh kein Zauberzeug.



Ich glaube du verwechselst Dämpfen und Dämmen! Ersteres machst du mit dem Wattezeugs und das hilft nix gegen Gehäusevibrationen, da gehts um andere Dinge. Letzteres kannst du mit z.B. Bitumenplatte o.ä. machen. Da gehts dann darum das gehäuse ruhig zu stellen. Das ist aber bei so ner kleinen Box nicht unbedingt nötig, zumal der Innenaufbau ja ohnehin das Gehäuse schon stabilisiert. Wenns dennoch vibriert, dann wirst du damit leben müssen oder das Gehäuse nochmal bauen - mit ner größeren Wandstärke z.B.

Du wirst aber wirklich viel Geld ausgeben müssen um z.B. im Fertigboxenbereich eine Box zu finden, die wirklich  keine Vibrationen am Gehäuse hat. Im Selbstbau kann man natürlich so steif bauen, wenn man es unbedingt will - aber man kann auch einfach damit leben dass es ein wenig vibriert - das tun ja eh praktisch alle Boxen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (8. Mai 2013)

ist die komplette audio reihe von scythe mist


----------



## Hänschen (8. Mai 2013)

Also der Kamabay hat schon Spass gemacht, mit der Partybassabstimmung, aber was der Harman/Kardon da abzieht ist schon krass.

So eine extrem durchgezeichnete Stelle wo die Zupfinstrumente abgehn das hat schon fast wehgetan soviel Drive, aber da muss man durch bis zum Ohrgasmus 




Achja und die Höhen sind jetzt super klar, aber der Bass ist geringer geworden gefühlsmässig, dafür aber super sauber.

Ich glaub der Kamabay hatte ein kleines Loudness drin.

Der Harman/Kardon hat auch nen Loudness Konopf zum Anheben der Tiefstfrequenzen aber da rumpelts zu heftig - ich lass mal alles auf neutral.

Die natürlichen Kontrabässe von audiophilen Aufnahmen kommen einfach super rüber, dagegen so manche Kunstbässe aus einigen Liedern gar nicht gut rüber.

Das ist dieses billige Synthie-Zeug


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Mai 2013)

was hast du jetzt für eine soka so eine externe DAC(oder wie das jetzt heist)?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Mai 2013)

schaffen die pico lino 2 auch schnelle  stellen bei metal z.b. one (metallica) klar darzustellen und wenn ja was für externe sokas(DACs?) sind dafür geeignet
? die asus xonar essence stu vielleicht?
hab leider viel zu viele fragen  

schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Warum sollten die das nicht schaffen? One ist jetzt ja nicht gerade ein aufnahmetechnisches Meisterstück (wenngleich nicht so verpfuscht und stümperhaft aufgenommen wie die letzten metallica Platten), da wird ein ordentlicher LS höchstens lautstärkemäßig überfahren - das hat man ja aber selber in der Hand.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass auf jeden Fall Musik mit Tango,Kontrabass (Jazz ?), Harry Belafonte zB. von den 2 audiophilen CDs aus diversen Zeitschriften eigentlich alle Lieder perfekt klingen (für eine 100-Euro-Box).

Und mit einem ordentlichen Verstärker sind eig. alle Frequenzen da, nur beim Tiefton habe ich möglicherweise eine Bevorzugung bestimmter Musik festgestellt, man darf ja nicht vergessen es ist ein 8cm-Chassis bei dem der Bass mittels Phasendrehung im unteren Frequenzbereich angehoben wird - da müsste man noch mehrere Lieder anhören (Madonnas "Push Me" zB. hat ordentlichen Bass wobei er irgendwie unnatürlich produziert wirkt von der Plattenfirma).


Dazu muss ich aber sagen, ich habe nur eine kleine Auswahl an Musikstücken und die Musik aus dem Netz (youtube etc.) ist komprimiertes Digitalzeug (mp3 zB.), da weiss man nie woran man ist.

Selbst Musik von CD kann noch extremst schlecht sein, mies aufgenommene zB. Liveaufnahmen oder einfach nur schlechtes Equipment damals - da gibts Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.


Achja ich habe die "Audiophile Pearls 2" und die "Stereoplay Classics Vol.1 - 35 Jahre Stereoplay" als Zeitschriftenbeilage gabs die damals, und ich habe so eine Hawaii-Band-Schnulze vor dem Müll gerettet, die hat recht gute Aufnahmequalität (aber Cowboylieder auf Hawaii hineinprojiziert brr).


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> man darf ja nicht vergessen es ist ein 8cm-Chassis bei dem der Bass mittels Phasendrehung im unteren Frequenzbereich angehoben wird


 
Du schreibst wie wenn das was Unanständiges wäre...


----------



## Hänschen (9. Mai 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> was hast du jetzt für eine soka so eine externe DAC(oder wie das jetzt heist)?


 

Ich habe eine Asus Xonar DSX Soundkarte am PC  (50 Euro glaub ich wars)

Komisch an manchen Tagen hab ich echt ein mieses Gehör, da geht ja mal gar nichts 

Da klingt einfach alles schlecht, aber ne ist klar wer neben der Bundesstraße wohnt kriegt sein Fett 

Ich werd wohl warten müssen auf ein audiophiles Ohrleistungsfenster


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Mai 2013)

lohnt es sich eigentlich dann die version zu nehmen die 10-20 euro mehr kostet oder nicht


----------



## Hänschen (10. Mai 2013)

Willste dir auch welche bauen ?

Wenn ja dann guck erstmal ob du eine passende Aufstellungsmöglichkeit hast, die Dinger sind etwas tief und klingen je nach Aufstellort anders.



Du kannst auch bei diesen Bausatz-Webshops nach anderen Boxen gucken die günstigere Bauformen haben, die haben etliche Bausätze.

Und je mehr du in die Chassis investierst desto besser wird auch der Sound, diese Picolino Chassis waren glaub 29 Euro das Stück - ich habe manche von diesen "Cheap Trick" Chassis für so 50 Euro gesehen wenn ich mich nicht täusche, das müsste dann noch mehr befriedigen 



Vielleicht reicht dein Budget auch für ein 2-Wege-System, such dir eins aus und stell Nachforschungen an im Web, es gibt da einschlägige Foren oder such nach Frequenzgang der Box (würd ich machen ).

Vielleicht biste ein Fan von guten Hochtönen, dann biste mit nem guten Hochtöner neben einem Mittel/Tieftöner bestimmt besser aufgehoben.




Laut Beilage zu dem Bausatz brachte die teurere Weiche nur schwer hörbare Verbesserungen im Klang.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn dir die paar € nicht weh tun, dann kannst du die gut investieren - klanglich wirds da nicht in neue Welten gehen, aber gewisse Unterschiede (Nuancen) sind schon da.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Wenn ja dann guck erstmal ob du eine passende Aufstellungsmöglichkeit hast, die Dinger sind etwas tief und klingen je nach Aufstellort anders.



*Alle* Boxen klingen je nach Aufstellungsort anders, *immer*, das ist logisch und hat nichts mit den PicoLinos zu tun! Akustik ist Physik und die bekanntlich keine Meinungsumfrage...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Und je mehr du in die Chassis investierst desto besser wird auch der Sound, diese Picolino Chassis waren glaub 29 Euro das Stück - ich habe manche von diesen "Cheap Trick" Chassis für so 50 Euro gesehen wenn ich mich nicht täusche, das müsste dann noch mehr befriedigen



Das ist falsch! Es kommt immer auf das Gesamtpaket an. D.h. eine Box ist viel mehr als einfach nur "gute" Chassis in ne Kiste zu schrauben. Da muss dann schon alles stimmen (Weiche, Chassis, Gehäuse (Größe, Bauform, Abstrahlprinzip,...), Schallwand). Der Chassispreis sagt daher nichts über die Qualitäten der Box aus. Zudem ist es wie mit allem, nur weil etwas mehr kostet muss es nicht besser sein - das gilt auch für Chassis.

Das Vifa Chassis in der Pico Lino 2 ist ein echter Preisknaller, die Umsetzung passt zudem wirklich perfekt. D.h. man wird für das Geld sicher Boxen bekommen, die anders sind. Bessere Boxen kosten dann aber auch wirklich mehr!



Hänschen schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht dein Budget auch für ein 2-Wege-System, such dir eins aus und stell Nachforschungen an im Web, es gibt da einschlägige Foren oder such nach Frequenzgang der Box (würd ich machen ).



Ein Mehr-Wege-System ist ja nicht zwingend besser, es gibt genug Leute, die einen Breitbänder jederzeit einer noch so tollen Mehrwegbox vorziehen würden. Beide Prinzipien haben ihren Charme, besser oder schlechter ist erst mal keines der Systeme. Deswegen ist die aus dieser Aussage zu ziehende Schlussfolgerung, dass eine Mehrwegebox sei, wenn man es sich leisten könne, vorzuziehen einfach falsch! Das ist eher eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und des Einsatzzweckes.

Was auch nicht funktionieren wird ist eine Box anhand ihres Frequenzganges auszusuchen. Zum Einen weiß man ja nicht wie dieser ermittelt wurde bzw. wieviel Glättung dem dargestellten Schrieb zugrunde liegt, zum Zweiten muss man einen Frequenzgang auch richtig interpretieren können (und dass traue ich Hänschen schlicht nicht zu - tut mir leid!) und zum Dritten ist das nur einer von vielen Parametern, eine Eignung der so betrachteten Box für eine bestimmte Anforderung lässt sich daraus nur sehr bedingt ableiten. Viele Dinge, die eine gute Box auszeichnen lassen sich daraus überhaupt nicht ablesen...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Mai 2013)

wie groß sind die pico lino2 eigentlich genau (B H T)


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

H335xB182xT240


----------



## Hänschen (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Teufel Motiv 2 Satelliten extrem klare Höhen raushauen, fast schon zu stark im Vergleich zu den Mittenfrequenzen.

Sowas hörste bei den Picolino nicht, die halten sich eher zurück bei den höchsten Jingles.


Deswegen dachte ich wer das Dsching-Dsching haben will muss fast zwangsläufig zu Mehrwegboxen greifen, vielleicht gibts ja da nen Bausatz mit richtig abgestimmten Gehäuse/Chassis/Weiche.

Ich meine ich hätte da einen kleinen Cheap Trick mit 2-Wege mal gesehen, der aber glaub nicht mehr lieferbar ist, gibt auch ein Video dazu auf youtube von Leo Lautsprecher glaub ich.


Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHIPGlc2ghk müsste es sein.

Edit2: ich hab die Höhen jetzt am Verstärker angehoben per Drehregler, aber das DschingDsching kommt nicht so klar rüber wie bei den Teufel Satelliten mit extra Hochtöner Chassis.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2013)

Die Höhen finde ich nicht unterbelichtet bei den Picos, vlt. Machen die Teufels obenrum zu viel des Guten und du bist so dran gewöhnt, dass das für dich richtig klingt? Ich weiß es nicht.

Gewöhnung spielt immer eine Rolle, das geht mir auch oft so.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. Mai 2013)

ich werd mir in den nächsten tagen was mit den abmessungen der pico linos bauen und wenn es auf den schreibtisch passt hol ich sie mir wahrscheinlich


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Tipp, nimm einen Pappkarton und schneide dir die Abmessungen aus und klebs mit Tesa zusammen. Dauert 5 Minuten und gibt einen guten Eindruck der Größe!

Zur Not gibt es auch Alternativen mit anderen Abmessungen und ebenfalls verblüffend gutem Klang fürs Geld!


----------



## Hänschen (11. Mai 2013)

Auf "Lautsprechershop.de" hab ich einen ganzen Haufen Bausätze aus sämtlichen Zeitschriften etc. gesehen,

Da dürfte für jeden was dabei sein 



Was ist eig. ein Reflexhorn ?

Die neuen Cheaptricks haben das Bauprinzip, steht sogar was von 40 Hz untere Grenzfrequenz drin ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. Mai 2013)

wäre es schlimm wenn die ls hinten mit einer ecke an der wand wären


----------



## Hänschen (12. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub solang hinten kein Reflexloch oder sowas im Lautsprecher ist macht das nix, die Selbstbauboxen haben ja meistens die Öffnung vorne.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2013)

Die Position der Bassreflexöffnung (die mit Selbstbau gar nichts zu tun hat) ist nicht entscheidend, ob ein Lautsprecher an die Wand kann oder Abstand benötigt. Einzig die Abstimmung entscheidet über diese Eignung! 

Normalerweise funktionieren Lautsprecher nur sehr schlecht direkt an der Wand, weil diese den Bass verstärkt. Boxen mit linearer oder gar mit angehobenen Bässen werden dann doch sehr "plüschig". D.h. es wird des guten zuviel und matscht meist ziemlich. Daneben leidet auch die Räumlichkeit aufgrund der sehr frühen Reflexionen, die eine Ortung der Schallereignisse erschwert.

Lautsprecher, die an die Wand müssen, sollten daher auch dafür geeignet sein. Alternativ kann man Bassreflexöffnungen zustopfen und damit einen anderen Verlauf des Frequenzgangs im Bass erreichen (sanfterer Abfall, dazu mehr Präzision). Damit kann man sich im Notfall behelfen.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Was ist eig. ein Reflexhorn ?



Eine Mischung aus Bassreflexabstimmung und einem Horn. Im Prinzip ein Horn mit zu großer Druckkammer oder eine Bassreflexkiste mit großem, sich erweiternden Bassreflexrohr - wie man es immer auch interpretieren mag.


----------



## Hänschen (13. Mai 2013)

Komisch die Bausätze in diesem Lautsprechershop werden recht teuer oberhalb der kleinen Breitbänderboxen.


Vor allem die (besseren) Monitore sind ja recht krass teuer, für den Preis von 2 Boxen kriegt man ja bereits aktive fertige Markenmonitore zu kaufen.


----------



## soth (13. Mai 2013)

Was ist daran komisch? 
Das ein Hochtöner auch mal schnell hundert oder mehr € kosten kann und es bei Mittel- und Tieftönern nicht anders aussieht, ist dir aber schon klar?
Dabei werden die Boxen logischerweise teurer.

Das man für den selben Preis auch Einsteigergeräte, bzw. "Markenmonitore" bekommt ist auch logisch, die Frage ist, wie sich diese im Vegleich zu den selbstgebauten Boxen anhören...


----------



## Hänschen (13. Mai 2013)

Sowas, es gibt eine Schwester der "Picolino", nämlich die "Spiralino".

Die Picolino kommt aber 5 Hz tiefer runter 


Uh da ist aber ein Koaxiallausprecher in der Spiralino, ob der wohl feinere Höhen hat ?


Und die Box ist auch noch tiefer wie die Picolino gebaut, krass.




Die Spiralino müsste der Vertreter der Billig-Trasmissionline-Breitbandbox sein mit Hochtönerunterstützung, wobei ich gern die Cheap-Trick-Box aus Leo´s youtube video mal angesehen/gehört hätte.

Edit: ich las gerade der Cheaptrick 227 war nachgerüstet (MK 2) mit Weiche und Hochtöner, also nachgepimpte Version.
Und immer noch ausverkauft wie es scheint


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2013)

Die ct227 gibts bei quint audio zu kaufen. Ich habe die XT Variante hier...


----------



## Hänschen (15. Mai 2013)

Auf der Quint Audio Webseite ist alles ausverkauft, ist ja auch ein uralter Bausatz - bestimmt gibts die Chassis nicht mehr 


Schade, denn die Box war recht kompakt, die hätt ich vielleicht sogar auf meinen mini "Schreibtisch" gezwängt.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Mai 2013)

der Bausatz ct227xt ist nicht uralt, lediglich die Urversion des ct227 ist nicht mehr ganz neu (geschätzt 4-5 Jahre).

Ich vermute auch, dass das Chassis nicht mehr verfügbar ist, deswegen habe ich mir ja auch im Herbst noch den Bausatz im Angebot gekauft. Mal sehen wann ich den aufbauen kann...


----------



## Hänschen (16. Mai 2013)

Bei Visaton habe ich die "ALTO I" gesehen, die auch bis 50 Hertz runterkommt.

Ist aber eine Regalbox, ob das funktionieren könnte am PC wegen der Nähe etc. ?


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Die Alto geht mitnichten bis 50Hz herunter! Ich würde so auf knappe 60Hz tippen, wenn ich mir den Schrieb so ansehe. Das ist aber immer noch i.O. zum Musik hören. Wie kommst du jetzt auf die? Klein ist die ja auch nicht direkt, also ob das neben dem PC hinpasst ist dann eine Frage des Schreibtisches.

Wenn du was kleineres suchst, dann gibt es da durchaus noch Alternativen.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Mai 2013)

Und was wären diese kleinen Alternativen ? 


Die Tenöre wären mir zu heftiges Downgrade von meinen Teufel Satelliten 


Ich hab auf Hifi-Forum was gesehen, aber alles Eigenbau-Murks mit selbst berechneten Weichen etc.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist halt was deine Prämissen sind. Davon hängen die Alternativen ab.

Eigenbau auch mit selbst entwickelten Weichen (berechnen kann man die nicht wirklich, ggf. simulieren und dann messtechnisch endgültig abstimmen) ist noch lange kein Murks! Aber das hängt eben sehr stark von den Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten desjenigen zusammen der es macht.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Mai 2013)

Pffft ........ das Basteln (Löten etc.) habe ich schon vor Langem aufgeben müssen, in dem kleinen Zimmer war das richtig toxisch mit den ganzen Elektro-Sachen.

Wirklich schade, ich könnte das jetzt wirklich brauchen, vor allem da ich auch im Mikrocontroller Programmieren etc. bewandert war - was hätte das jetzt für eine krasse Mischung gegeben im Soundbereich 


Aber meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger, daher kein Basteln mehr bis auf Weiteres.


Das einzige was ich noch kann ist ein wenig Sägen, Leimen, Bohren, und so im Keller  ----> und ich werde kein Chassis einfräsen


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Warum lötest du nicht im Keller? So ne Frequenzweiche ist ja schnell verlötet...


----------



## Hänschen (17. Mai 2013)

Klar, das geht noch locker - so hab ich ja die Picolino Weiche zusammengelötet 

Mit einem alten bleihaltigen Lötzinn  , das Zeug stinkt immer.


Aber so eine Mess Apparatur krieg ich nicht zusammen, geschweige denn die Verbindung zu einem Anzeigegerät/PC - diese Hardcore-Basteleien hab ich hinter mir 





BTW: Ich hab grad ein wenig mit der Teufel-Motiv 2 Anlage ein wenig audiophiles Zeug gehört, und irgendwie hab ich den Klang besser in Erinnerung.
        Muss ich mal morgen wiederholen, ich habe eh schon gemerkt, dass der Klang der Teufel Anlage irgendwie nicht rund klingt, der wummernde Tiefbass 
        der nie dazuzupassen scheint sowieso (nungut er steht 1,5m links aufm Boden neben dem Geschehen).
        Morgen check ich mal die Satelliten genauer.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> BTW: Ich hab grad ein wenig mit der Teufel-Motiv 2 Anlage ein wenig audiophiles Zeug gehört, und irgendwie hab ich den Klang besser in Erinnerung.
> Muss ich mal morgen wiederholen, ich habe eh schon gemerkt, dass der Klang der Teufel Anlage irgendwie nicht rund klingt, der wummernde Tiefbass
> der nie dazuzupassen scheint sowieso (nungut er steht 1,5m links aufm Boden neben dem Geschehen).
> Morgen check ich mal die Satelliten genauer.


 
Du wirst halt schon durch die Pico Linos versaut worden sein...


----------



## Hänschen (18. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss jetzt ungefähr welche Maße ein Lautsprecher haben sollte, damit er problemlos neben meinen Bildschirm passt:

H: so um die 30 cm, wobei auch höher möglich wäre - mit nach unten geneigtem Chassis bis 40 cm
B: nicht viel mehr als 17 cm
T: so um die 17 cm, wobei so bei 20 cm Schluss sein sollte - sind ja auch noch Anschlussklemmen hinten


Er müsste den Tiegang einer Transmissionline oder super Bassreflex haben und mindestens die restliche Qualität des Picolino Treibers, also Höhen etc.

Hier ist ein Bild von der "Situation" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach fast hätte ich gegen die Teufel geflamed aber die haben doch mehr Tiefbass und vollere Höhen, aber es scheint die Ortbarkeit mancher Frequenzanteile (Höhen ?) ist etwas seltsam - Schwindelgefühl inbegriffen 


Verdammt ich will diesen tiefen Bass nicht missen ! ......... Klingt zwar oft mies aber bei manchen Liedern ein Ohrgasmus-Garant.


Beispiellied: auf "Highresaudio.com" das Lied "Nordheim:Colorazione" ausm Album "The Nordic Sound" .... (zufällig aufgestöbert heute)

http://www.highresaudio.com/artist.php?abid=16773 wär der Link wenn er funktioniert  (3. Lied von oben)


----------



## Bier (18. Mai 2013)

Dann bau dir n kleinen Sub zu deinen Picos.
Da gibts doch schon recht günstige, die locker unter 30Hz gehen.
Und die sollten um einiges besser als der Teufelsub sein.

Achja, es gibt den Editbutton um Doppelposts zu vermeiden


----------



## Hänschen (19. Mai 2013)

Das mit den tiefst Frequenzen scheint wirklich ein Problem zu sein bei Lautsprechern, man kommt kaum um Subwoofer herum wenns kompakt und günstig bleiben soll.



Ich hab mir die Visaton Bausätze von deren Webseite angesehen und das ist ja furchtbares Zeug, teilweise 100 Hz untere Grenzfrequenz und so - dachte das ist eine spitzen Marke


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Mai 2013)

Das ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem und hat mit dem Preis gar nichts zu tun. Kleine Chassis auf ne tiefe Frequenz zu trimmen ist nicht teurer als es nicht zu tun - warum sollte das auch so sein? Was strebst du denn als untere Grenzfrequenz an?

Und Visaton ist eine Spitzenmarke! Das gilt sowohl und insbesondere für die Chassis und natürlich auch für die Bauvorschläge. Warum es furchtbar ist eine Box auf 100Hz untere Frequenz abzustimmen entzieht sich mir dabei gänzlich! Je nach Einsatzzweck ist das sogar notwendig!


----------



## Hänschen (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe 2 Beispiele für den Grenzbereich der Picolinos gefunden :



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQZFsbm76CU&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA&index=4 .......... (Warp9 & Essex Groove - Shake Your Hips)

Ist einwandfrei geniessbar, mitsamt dem rumpelden tieferen satten Bass.



Dagegen ist https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anGQEQ7JB1c&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA&index=2 ............ (Visaton B200)

nicht mehr als Ganzes geniessbar weil der komplette Tiefbass fehlt, nur ganz selten ist er zu erahnen (auf dem Teufel Motiv 2 Sub grollts gewaltig - als Vergleich)

(Und die Aufnahme ist sehr gut, an der liegts nicht --- mit was hat der Typ das nur aufgenommen ^^)



Das ist natürlich schade, denn manche Musikstücke benötigen eben diesen tieferen Bass für die Melodie 

@Zappaesk 

Ich glaube gemerkt zu haben, dass man mit geschlossenen Gehäusen bis so 70Hz (+/-) runterkommt, mit Bassreflex und Transmissionline dann bis so 50Hz.

Oder ist Transmissionline das tiefere System (tiefer als Bassreflex) ?


Und man braucht viel bewegte Membranfläche, um die tiefsten Rumpler laut darzustellen, daher der Vorteil des 20cm+ Teufel Subs gegenüber den mini Picoloni Chassis - da strahlt einfach fast nichts mehr vom Subbass ab.



Bitte korrigieren


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Mai 2013)

Das man mit einem Video, dass von einer Anlage abgefilmt (!) wurde nicht auf die Qualitäten der Anlage zu schließen ist, sollte eigentlich klar sein!  

Das dann bei Verwendung eines B200 bestückten Lautsprechers der Tiefbass fehlt ist ja auch klar - nicht zuletzt weil diese wirklichen High-End Breitbänder gar keinen Tiefbass wiedergeben können! So genial die B200er sind, so wenig Bass machen die. Wenn man sie doch zu so etwas wie Tiefbass überreden will brauchts ein paar Tricks, die ich bei den Boxen aber nicht gesehen habe! D.h. die gefilmten Boxen dürften unterm Strich eher weniger Bass machen können als die Picos! Was dann noch das zum filmen verwendete Equipement an Bass abschneidet bleibt nur zu mutmaßen!

Die Pico Linos sind sicher keine Bassmonster, dass ist denke ich und die haben natürlich ihre Grenzen. Diese sollte man dann aber auch mit geeigneten Mitteln ausloten und nicht mit so einem Mist!


----------



## Hänschen (19. Mai 2013)

Ich höre den Tiefbass in dem Visaton B200 Video sehr deutlich, irgendwo muss der ja herkommen - kann doch sein dass er ein Profi-Mikrophon oder Kamera mit solchem benutzt hat 

Ich wollte nicht die B200 flamen - ganz im Gegenteil, es hört sich echt gut an  (auf meiner Teufel Anlage mit dem Sub)



Und ja man kann aus youtube-Videos die Raumfüllung mit Musik nicht heraushören, nur das Vorhandensein bzw. Fehlen von bestimmten Frequenzen - das hab ich selbst schon erfahren als ich die Picolinos filmen wollte - keine Chance die Klangfülle und auch mit billig Equip kein Bass auf der Aufnahme etc.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn da wirklich Tiefbass drauf ist auf dem Video, dann wurde der Ton nachträglich dazugemischt! Der B200 kann das definitv nicht, auch nicht wenn man diese spezielle Gehäusebauweise mit einer kontrollierten Undichtigkeit wählt - da sollte die Pico Lino definitv mindestens ebensoweit runterkommen - vermutlich kann die sogar mehr!

Und jetzt mal im Ernst, andere Anlagen auf youtube mittels der eigenen Anlage (und dazu noch so einer) zu beurteilen ist gänzlich sinnfrei! Wie soll denn das funktionieren? Wenn Frequenzen fehlen, dann kann das 1000 Gründe haben, die nichts mit der Anlage zu tun haben!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Mai 2013)

gibt es eigentlich auch gute verstärker die klein/kompakt sind oder schließt sich das gegenseitig aus


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Es gibt beispielsweise T-Amps von S.M.S.L.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Mai 2013)

kannst du da mal was verlinken


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Mit DAC: SMSL SAD-25 Digital Amplifier + USB DAC + Headphone Amp SAD25 SCHWARZ | eBay
Ohne DAC: S.M.S.L SA-50 T-AMP SA50 2 x 50 W SCHWARZ | eBay


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> @Zappaesk
> 
> Ich glaube gemerkt zu haben, dass man mit geschlossenen Gehäusen bis so 70Hz (+/-) runterkommt, mit Bassreflex und Transmissionline dann bis so 50Hz.
> 
> Oder ist Transmissionline das tiefere System (tiefer als Bassreflex) ?



Wie tief man runterkommt hängt von den konkreten Thiele-Small-Parametern (TSP) des Chassis und der konkreten Umsetzung in einem Projekt ab. D.h. was für eine Gehäusebauart wie tief kommt bzw. welche am tiefsten kommt ist so nicht zu beantworten. 

Geschlossene Gehäuse sind sicherlich in Punkto Tiefgang ggü. einer Bassreflexauslegung oder einer Transmissionslinie erst mal benachteiligt, weil die Chassis quasi ohne unterstützung oder auch ohne Tricks alles alleine machen muss. Dennoch gibt es eben auch Konstruktionen, die im Bass bis an die 20-25 Hz herunterspielen. Tiefer braucht mans eigentlich nie! 

Bassreflex baut dann (mit demselben Chassis) bei evtl. noch tieferer möglicher Grenzfrequenz nochmal deutlich größer und wird im Gegenzug dafür lauter. Transmissionslinien mit wirklich tiefer Abstimmung bauen für gewöhnlich auch recht ausladend... Alles hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und von Fall zu Fall muss entschieden werden wie man ein Chassis am Besten einsetzt. Dazu kommen ja dann noch die unterschiedlichen Charaktere der Bassdarstellung - da schneidet z.B. Bassreflex mMn am schlechtesten weil unpräziser ab. 

Die TSP des B200 sind recht eigenwillig, zu wirklich tiefem Bass mag der sich nicht überreden lassen - obwohl ein 8"er das normalerweise schon ganz gut hinbekommen würde. Im Gegenzug spielt der dafür wrklich Fullrange und ist sicher einer der besten Breitbänder, die für Geld zu haben sind! Deswegen meine Skepsis...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Und man braucht viel bewegte Membranfläche, um die tiefsten Rumpler laut darzustellen, daher der Vorteil des 20cm+ Teufel Subs gegenüber den mini Picoloni Chassis - da strahlt einfach fast nichts mehr vom Subbass ab.



Nicht unbedingt, man muss viel Luft bewegen mit wieviel Membranfläche man das tut ist erst mal egal. Entscheidend ist das Produkt aus Membranfläche und Auslenkung. D.h. ein langhubiger 5" Bass spielt u.U. lauter als ein 8" Chassis mir weniger Auslenkungsreserven. 

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang noch, dass man um bei gegebener Lautstärke eine Oktave tiefer wiedergeben zu können man die 4-fache Menge Luft bewegen muss. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum Basschassis normalerweise größer und/oder langhubiger ausgelegt sind als solche für die Mitten oder Höhen.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Bitte korrigieren


 
Eben geschehen...


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2013)

Omann sag nicht "Oktave" 


Ich kämpf mich grad durch so ein altes Audio Buch, und die Hörbereich/Oktaven/Dezibel/Notenschritte - Sache ist dermassen herb, das ist wie wenn ein Kind nochmal Laufen lernen muss voll übel 


Aber ich glaube wenn man das einmal kapiert wird man zum super Musiker  ......... ich arbeite daran hehe.




Edit:

Oh und ich guck morgen beim OBI nach "Hartwachsöl", das soll das einfachste sein um eine Lautsprecherbox von aussen zu behandeln/versiegeln, das ist flüssiges Wachs oder sowas das gibt dann eine Schicht die kann man glaub 3 Mal auftragen und wenn man will sogar polieren.

Weil das MDF der Picolino riecht mir wirklich etwas unangenehm, ich muss wohl das weiter oben erwähnte Schadstoffzeug aus dem Faserkleber nicht vertragen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Mai 2013)

Ne Oktave ist einfach die halbe Frequenz bzw. die doppelte, je nachdem in welche Richtung man geht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Mai 2013)

wie laut werden die pico linos wenn man sie mit je 10 watt versorgt evtl in dezibel


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Mai 2013)

Das sind 8 Ohm Boxen mit nem Wirkungsgrad von 83dB (2,83V / 1m) d.h. in einem Meter Entfernung ergibt sich ein Schalldruck von durchschnittlich 93dB - das ist schweinelaut und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die das im Bass noch sauber mitmachen. Könnte sein, dass die da schon anschlagen...


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2013)

Apropos Picolino und Bass 

Der haut zwar dick rein aber merkwürdigerweise irgendwie nach vorne gerichtet - ist das normal für Breitbänder oder Transmissionlines ?

Oder liegts an der versteckten Bassöffnung unten an der Box vorne, die liegt ja in so ner Kuhle - jedenfalls seitlich gibts voll den Bass Einbruch.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

Das hat mit deiner Raumakustik zu tun. Bass wird (sieht man von Spezialkonstruktionen ab) immer kugelförmig abgestrahlt - egal was für ein Gehäuseprinzip das ist oder wo die Öffnungen sitzen.


----------



## Hänschen (21. Mai 2013)

Dass das mit der Membranfläche und Tiefbass nicht die einzige Lösung ist hab ich letztens bei der Yamaha Soundbar eines Bekannten gehört, diese spielte nämlich eine Dubstep CD ohne Probleme 


Dieses da: Yamaha YAS 101 7.1 Front Surround System (120 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Da muss auch ein langhubiges kleines Chassis drin sein, maximal mit Bassreflex Technik nehme ich an.


----------



## Bier (21. Mai 2013)

Na ich denke nicht, dass die Soundbar sehr viel tiefer kommt als die Picos.
Bei der Soundbar ist sicher auch so bei 70-80Hz schluss.
Das ist halt der Bass, den du schnell im Magen spürst und wenn man das ganze Teil dann noch schön im Bass betont, denkt der Hörer natürlich, dass es ein super Bassmonster ist.
Wirklicher Tiefbass ist aber was ganz anderes.
Das ist der von dem deine Hosenbeine anfangen zu flattern


----------



## Hänschen (21. Mai 2013)

Doch Bier, es war der Dubstep-Tiefbass - zwar nicht perfekt, aber ausreichend fürs Vergnügen 



Was aber schlimm ist: ich stand vorm Hartwachsöl im OBI und habe versagt !

Da war nur eine viel zu große Dose davon für fast 20 Euro, und das Kleingedruckte las sich wie ein Horror-Roman.

Hautaufsprödung bei Kontakt, ausdünstende explosive Gase, allergisch-reizend sowieso bei Kontakt, sich selbst entzündende Lappen, Entsorgung auf keinen Fall ins Kanalsystem sondern Sondermüll ........

Ich kenne sowas, das liegt dann ewig in der Garage und macht einem Angst, wir haben schon einiges sowas unten igitt.



Was soll ich mit dem Zeug nur machen, es klingt wie ein großer Fehler es aus dem OBI Regal zu nehmen


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir für meine Picos so ein Pflanzenöl im dänischen Bettenlager geholt. Ist eine 250ml Flasche. Bin damit einmal übers Holz gegangen als die Lautsprecher komplett fertig waren. Hat 1-2 Tage wiederlich gestunken, aber da es ein "Naturprodukt" ist, habe ich das so hingenommen. 
Hat das Multiplex minimal dunkler gemacht. und die Strukturen im Holz wunderbar hervor geholt. Aber das wird bei deinem MDF wohl nicht passieren.  
Die Flasche hat glaube ich 4€ gekostet und habe nicht einmal die Hälfte gebraucht. Komm rum dann schenk ich dir die Flasche


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Doch Bier, es war der Dubstep-Tiefbass - zwar nicht perfekt, aber ausreichend fürs Vergnügen



Na ich denke, was so ne Soundbar kann, dass kann ne PicoLino 2 schon lange... Die Soundbar ist höchstens lauter, alles andere macht die PicoLino besser...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Was aber schlimm ist: ich stand vorm Hartwachsöl im OBI und habe versagt !
> 
> Da war nur eine viel zu große Dose davon für fast 20 Euro, und das Kleingedruckte las sich wie ein Horror-Roman.
> 
> ...


 
Was erschreckt dich daran? Dass das Zeug brennbar ist, Lappen selbstentzündlich usw. ist doch klar?! Ich benutze immer die Produkte von Biofa und die sind trotz Bio natürlich genauso wenig gut für die Haut und Lappen brennen auch wenn man sie zusammenknüllt. Aber niemand verlangt, dass du dir die Pampe auf die Haut aufträgst, dafür gibts ja Pinsel oder Walzen. 

Ich habe selber noch nicht mit Hartwachsöl gearbeitet, sondern nehme immer Möbel-, Arbeitsplatten-, oder aktuell Hartöl und dabei noch nie Probleme gesundheitlicher Art gehabt.


----------



## Hänschen (21. Mai 2013)

Die Picolino gehen nicht genug runter für die meisten Dubstep-Lieder, denn die brauchen bestimmt so 30-40Hz und die Picos kommen nur bis 50 Hz runter.



@Zappaesk: Im Obi waren Regale voller verschiedener Dosen mit Holzbearbeitungs Zeug, aber ich wollte was möglichst Unbedenkliches - und Wachs klingt doch extrem unbedenklich oder ?


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

Das Zeug ist alles mehr oder weniger unbedenklich, im Zweifelsfall schaust du was davon für Kinderspielzeug zugelassen ist... Das ist dann wirklich unbedenklich, egal ob Öl oder Wachs (Öl ist mMn schöner zu verarbeiten).

Ne Soundbar die bis 30Hz runter geht?!  Ohne Subwooferunterstützung auf gar keinen Fall!


----------



## Bier (21. Mai 2013)

Ich wollt grad sagen. Selbst die meisten ausgewachsenen Standlautsprecher gehen selten linear bis 30 Hz. Dafür brauchsts i.d.R schon n geecheiten Sub.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt geht die Soundbar leicht gedämpft bis 45Hz runter und dann stark gedämpft die letzten 40Hz rausgequetscht  


Das reicht für ne Runde Dubstep


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Bestimmt geht die Soundbar leicht gedämpft bis 45Hz runter und dann stark gedämpft die letzten 40Hz rausgequetscht


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du da dämpfst, aber dass die Soundbar noch nennenswert Pegel bei 40Hz macht ist ziemlich ausgeschlossen. 

Zumal, wenn man sich so nach dem Ding umhört bzw. google bemüht überall der etwas schwache Bass bemängelt wird. Zudem wird einem mal wieder klar wie wenig man auf solche Berichte geben kann, bei dem die einen vom Superklang schwärmen und die anderen von einem blechernen Klang schreiben...


----------



## Hänschen (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute auf die CT240 "Schneewittchen" gestossen 

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


Die könnte ich mit viel Phantasie neben meinen PC Monitor quetschen 


Laut Web hat sie einen ähnlichen Frequenzgang wie das Teufel Motiv 2, heisst dass der Tiefton kommt dann auch gut rüber ?


Und sind die Schneewittchen überhaupt geeignet für Nahbereich (ca. 1m) ?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2013)

Hm, für den Nahbereich halte ich die Dinger schon für ein wenig zu groß, für nen PC sind die so wie ich das sehe eher nix. Die Abstrahlung ist sicherlich auch so, dass man sie sehr genau ausrichten muss um in den vollen Genuss zu kommen. Die D'Appolito Anordnung braucht soweit ich weiß auch ein wenig Raum um sich zu entfalten, müsste ich mal nachlesen...

Der Tiefton ist wie man lesen kann eher zurückhaltend, ich habe das entsprechende Heft grad nicht griffbereit und kann somit auch nichts zu der Abstimmung sagen. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Dinger signifikant besser sind als die Teufel Motiv 2.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir Decor-Klebefolie aus dem Baumarkt besorgt, mal gucken ob ich die Picolinos einhüllen kann 


Die Schrägen am Bass-Ausgang und die Chassis werden mich hoffentlich nicht den letzten Nerv kosten  




BTW: ein Bekannter, der ein Baustellenradio (auch mit 2 kleinen 8cm Breitbändern ) hat kam gar nicht aus dem Staunen als ich ihm die Picolinos vorführte.
Ein Laie, hat direkt nach den dicken Chassis an den Seiten der Box gesucht hehe.


Edit: mein Bruder hat die Boxen heute angehört und bei dem zählt nur Lautstärke und Bums, und das lieferten die Picolinos nicht da die Chassis beim Aufdrehn schon am Sicken-Anschlag waren.
       Naja solche Leute brauchen PA-Anlagen ^^, die Picolinos sind aber für kleine Zimmer oder auch größere zum normalen Musikhören ausreichend (für Lieder bis 50Hz runter ^^).

Es könnte sein dass ich die Picolino zu stark mit der weissen Dämmwolle bedämpft habe, sodass der Bass beeinträchtigt werden könnte.

In der Anleitung stand nämlich was von ein paar Finger breiter Wollestreifen direkt hinter dem Magneten.


Ich könnte versuchen, nach Abschrauben des Chassis das Zeug rauszuziehen und neu zu dimensionieren 

Edit: Doktor "Fifty-Fifty" wird es versuchen ^^

Nach einiger Web-Sucherei habe ich rausgefunden:

- zuwenig Dämmwolle und die Picos klingen wie aus der Tonne, weil die Höhen und Mitten durch die Transmissionline durchkriechen

- zuviel Dämmwolle schadet wohl dann wieder dem Bass


Der vorausschauende Pico Bastler baut ein Wartungs-Fenster hinten ein damit er durch Verändern der Dämmung das richtige Verhältnis finden kann (nach Ende der Einspielzeit wohl erst).



Nunja da meine Picos auf keinen Fall "wie aus der Tonne" klingen sondern ganz im Gegenteil richtig gut, und ich mit dem Bass auch leben kann - zudem eine verpfuschte Operation durchs Chassisloch alles kaputtmachen kann - werde ich es lassen wie es ist 



Wenn das jemand liest der sich Picolinos bauen will : unbedingt ein hinteres Wartungslukenbrett (schraubbar mit Dichtstreifen) einbauen !

Also nach Zustopfen beider Transmissionline-Auslässe (die schmalen unten) mit Socken kam fast gar kein Bass mehr von den Picolinos.

Das heisst wohl dass die Transmissionline sehr wohl seine Bass-anhebende Rolle ausübt, da nach Entfernen der Socken deutlich der Tiefton einsetzte (gefühlte 3 mal stärker oder so).

Puhhh 

Ich habe in einem schwachen Moment (es lief nichts im TV) die Picolinos mit der schwarzen Decofolie aus dem Baumarkt beklebt (10 Euro die 2 Rollen):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es hat kaum 3 Stunden gedauert 

Das schlimmste waren diese Dokus im Hintergrund, über Wolfsansiedlungen in Nordamerika und diese alten (Ballett-) Künster - bah  (Edit: ne Kunst ist wichtig, ich nehms zurück)



Die Picolinos kommen an die Wand in den Längs-Ecken des Zimmers, etwa in Kopfhöhe - da sieht man die Klebekanten der Folie nicht


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Mai 2013)

sieht doch richtig toll aus


----------



## Hänschen (30. Mai 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> sieht doch richtig toll aus


 

Meinste wirklich ? 

Naja Hauptsache man sieht das rohe MDF nicht mehr und es dünstet nicht mehr soviel Kleber aus demselben.

Ausserdem hänge ich sie in die Ecken, wo man eh nicht näher wie 1m rankommt 

Arrrrg die Picolinos haben - in den Zimmerecken auf Kopfhöhe auf einem Regalbrettchen und angewinkelt zur Raummitte - extrem viel Bass eingebüßt. 

Zum Glück konnte ich dem entgegenwirken indem ich den Tiefenregler des Verstärkers weit aufgedreht habe (noch kein Loudness-Knopf), jetzt klingts wieder rund.


Dass der Hörraum den Klang so stark beeinflusst ist schon übel 

Ich schätze die Picolinos müssen mit dem Rücken und nahe zu einer Wand stehn und nicht allzu weit weg vom Hörer. Edit: und womöglich auf einer Tischplatte die ein wenig nach vorne verläuft.


Hier die neue "Situation" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute hab ich wohl die perfekte Basseinstellung des Tiefenreglers am Verstärker erwischt, die letzte Musiksession war einfach traumhaft - vor allem von dem Sessel unter den Tshirts aus ^^

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ich habe heute spasshalber den Kama Bay Verstärker an die Picolinos gehängt zum Nachtesten 


Erster Eindruck : ausreichend Spass.

Aber danach: bei Asaf Avidan´s "One Day" (Club Remix) klangen die Jingles (die ganz hohen Dinger, ich glaube es ist so ne Handschnarre oder sowas ) sowas von matschig - es hat innerlich geschmerzt.
Und in Phaeleh´s "Breathe in Air" war die Stimme der Sängerin deutlich "verschliffen" - weit weg von naturgetreuer Wiedergabe, sowas ist natülich unverzeihlich.
Signalkette war wieder PC+Soundkarte+WAV-Datei.



Ich habe sofort wieder den Harman/Kardon angeschlossen und erhol mich grad bei einem gutklingenden "One Day"  Ahhhhhhhh - wie ein Pflaster auf ner Wunde.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Mich geißelt seit einer Weile der Gedanke an die "CT266-1320" - sowas wie ein Upgrade zu den Picolino Breitbändern.


Die CT266 kommen mit dem 1320-Chassis bis etwa 40 Hz runter (-5 dB etwa), im Frequenzgang meiner Teufel 2.1-Anlage schauts ähnlich aus - da geht's auch etwa bis 40 Hz mit -5 dB etwa.

Auch ist das 1320-Chassis gleichzeitig eine Art "Superhochtöner"  und geht laut Grafik bis fast 40 kHz (mit Abstrichen) - die Picolinos kommen nichtmal richtig bis 20 kHz.


Der Spass würde etwa kosten:

- 145 Euro der Bausatz (Chassis+Elektrik+Klemmen+Kabel+Platinen+XY) für 2 Stück (bei Lautsprechershop.de) - mit Versand
- 30 Euro das fertig zugeschnittene und gefräste Holz für 2 (Edit Frontplatten/Schallwände (bei Speaker-Space.de) -mit Versand

Abmessungen der Boxen sind ähnlich bis auf die Handbreit mehr Höhe der CT266, in der auch ein etwas größeres Chassis werkelt (glaub 12cm gegen 9cm Aussendurchmesser).


Die einzigen brauchbaren Informationen zu den CT266 stehen in der Klang+Ton 3/2013 - die ich heute grad noch bekommen habe nach langem Herumfahren, denn morgen gibt's schon die neue Ausgabe.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Juni 2013)

schauen doch recht gut aus (finde es nur blöd,dass man die schallschutzmatte? sieht)


----------



## Hänschen (6. Juni 2013)

Ohje ich hab gelesen dass das verwendete Hornreflex Prinzip nach einer ominösen Volumenmethode durch experimentelle Bedämpfung überhaupt erst brauchbaren Klang abgibt.

Dieses Hornreflex Prinzip ist nichtmal richtig anerkannt als Horn sondern soll eine Abwandlung des Bassreflex sein.

Probleme mit matschigem Bass und so solls auch geben bei Breitbändern als Chassis- trotz niedriger Hz-Pegel.




Ich glaub ich weiss warum die meisten sich große 3-Wege-Boxen in ihre Buden stellen ^^- perfekter Kickbass nebst Tiefbass-Rumpeln und fetten Höhen mitsamt weiten Abstrahlwinkeln.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2013)

Jetzt mal immer Ernst wo liest du so nen Quatsch? Nicht anerkannt? Wer soll das denn anerkennen? Die Internationale Lautsprecher Behörde? Ob anerkannt oder nicht - es funktioniert! 

Wo ist denn die Grenze zw. Horn und Bassreflex definiert? Oder die zwischen Bassreflex und ner TML? Oder wie siehts zwischen ner TML und einer der vielen anderen ähnlichen Prinzipien aus?

Es gibt niemanden der das definiert und dann auch noch anerkennt oder ratifiziert! Erlaubt ist was gefällt und was funzt.

Und was den Matschbass angeht- jedes Gehäuseprinzip macht Matschbass, wenn die Box nicht sauber entwickelt wird oder die Abstimmung nicht passt! Oder wenn die Aufstellung oder der Raum nicht zur Box passen.

Warum jetzt aber dann auch noch ausgerechnet BB  matschen sollen, die ja im Prinzip auch nicht anders funktionieren als andere Konuschassis ist mir schleierhaft?!

Gerade die angesprochenen CTs sind z.B. super auf ne Schreibtischanwendung optimiert und berücksichtigen die dortigen Gegebenheiten. Deswegen werden sie z.B. dort erheblich weniger matschen als andere Boxen die das nicht tun.

Ne 3 Wegebox funzt da z.B. in alle Regel gar nicht und für sauberen Bass braucht man die 3 Wege auch nicht.


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2013)

Hach, die Picolinos sind von mir gegangen 
.
.
In den Partyraum eines Bekannten 


Der hatte da nur ein paar schäbige Zwergsatelliten zu seinem besseren Subwoofer - da musste ich aushelfen ! 



Ich suche jetzt nach einem Ersatzprojekt, aber ich lasse mir Zeit und recherchiere eine Weile herum 

Ich habe - als Andenken - ein Video auf YouTube hochgeladen.

Ich habe es auf meinem Camcorder entdeckt, es war noch nicht gelöscht 



Beeilt euch bevor die GEMA es sieht und sperrt 

Edit 23.06.: gelöscht wegen GEMA Angst ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Juni 2013)

anscheinend schon gesperrt bevor ich es sehen konnte


----------



## Hänschen (9. Juni 2013)

Warte ich probiers auf Myvideo 


Edit: Ächz was fürn Umstand, aber da ist es:


Edit 23.06.: gelöscht wegen schlechter Qualität.


Gott sogar mein Accountname da hat nen Schreibfehler, vom Videonamen ganz abgesehn ^^ - die Eingabe auf diesen Billigseiten verschluckt Buchstaben, echt nervig.

Macht HD an vielleicht hilft das dem Klang.



Edit: Ich könnte schwören auf YouTube klingt es besser ^^
Aber das Video taucht da nichtmal in der Suche auf sowas, das dauert wohl noch.

Nach langem Hin und Her habe ich jetzt Bausätze für ein Paar "CT 266-1052" bestellt für 100 Euro - die sind super billig und gleichzeitig gut linear (für CT 266 Niveau) und gehen von etwas gedämpften 40 Hz bis knapp über 20 kHz.

Damit die Selbstbau Idee richtig was bringt, mache ich die ganze Holzsache selber und kauf mir das MDF rechtwinklig zugeschnitten aus dem Baumarkt 


Es wird aber eine Weile dauern mit dem Bauen weil die Garage ist ein Schlachtfeld, da wird renoviert und umgebaut.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Der Thread hier entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu deinem Privatblog...

Der Gag ist ja, dass ein für den Schreibtisch entwickelter LS eben nicht linear von ganz unten bis ganz oben durchlaufen soll! Das versuche ich ja hier immer wieder an den Mann zu bringen! Aber ein linealglatter Frequenzschrieb vermittelt dem Laien das Gefühl, dass es sich um super Lautsprecher handelt, gerade wenn die nicht zwingend für den geplanten Einsatzzweck taugen.

Abgesehen davon sind die ct266 doch recht linear, wenn man sie richtig aufstellt. Mit der Anwinklung kann man da auf persönliche Hörgewohnheiten und Vorlieben reagieren und im Bass tut der Schreibtisch seins dazu, dass der bass linearisiert wird.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Juni 2013)

ectl. werde ich als ersten Versuch mal die hier versuchen zu bauen 
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
wenn was schief geht ist auch nicht zu viel Geld weg


----------



## Hänschen (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, viel Geld ist da nicht verloren *hust* beim CT 242 


Privatblog hin - Privatblog her , ich mach noch die CT 266 dann ist der "Blog" zu Ende 

Ich hoffe ich krieg die so hin dass sie auch auf meinen Eckregälchen einigermassen klingen, das ging ja bei den Picolinos auch.

Von den technischen Daten müssten die Ct 266 auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade gegenüber den Picolinos sein.

Und diesmal passe ich auf mit der Dämmwolle - die Frontplatte/Schallwand wird wahrscheinlich sowieso abnehmbar sein zum Rumprobieren


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Von den technischen Daten müssten die Ct 266 auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade gegenüber den Picolinos sein.



Woran machst du das fest? Ich würde mir anhand der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Daten (ich habe immerhin beide Hefte in denen die Vorschläge vorgestellt wurden) keine solche Aussage zutrauen.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Juni 2013)

Nungut im Frequenzgang-Hügelverlauf stehts etwa unentschieden 

Aber die CT 266 gehen etwas tiefer runter und etwas höher rauf - plus das größere Chassis also mehr Membranfläche, das dürfte dem (Kick-) Bass etwas vorteilig sein.


Ich habe bei den Picolinos auch selber eine gewisse Höchstton Dämpfung festgestellt, man gewöhnt sich zwar dran aber wenns mit der CT 266 besser wird ist es ja fein.


Auch hört man bestimmt heraus, dass die CT 266 ab 50 Hz abwärts nicht ganz so steil nachlässt wie die Picolino - da bin ich auch gespannt 




BTW: ich weiss jetzt wie das Buch auf Amazon heisst: "The Complete Guide to High-End Audio" , man kann es sogar anstöbern auf Amazon  - wenn Englisch keine Kopfschmerzen macht.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Mehr Membranfläche bringt erst mal keine Vorteile, wie denn auch? Es kann den einen oder anderen Vorteil bringen - oder auch nen Nachteil - das ist aber immer im Einzelfall zu sehen und nie zu verallgemeinern!

Die K+T Jungs stimmen ihre Boxen tendentiell etwas auf Spaß ab, während Timmi in der HH meist auf absolute Ausgeglichenheit setzt. Dazu messen die vermutlich unterschiedlich bzw. glätten die Ergebnisse anders... Unterm Strich ist es Geschmackssache!


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juni 2013)

Der Bausatz ist da - gestern losgeschickt und heute Mittag geliefert, die DHL hat wirklich ihr Transportsystem ausgebaut 

Die Tangband-Chassis sind monsterschwer, und ich hab keine Ahnung wo das Dämmzeug hinkommt - im "Bauplan" (aus der K+T kopierter Artikel) steht nix dazu.

Ich muss mal im Netz recherchieren, evtl. bei den alten CT 265 gucken 



Edit: sowas, die einzigen Infos zur Bedämmung gibt's nur in der Klang+Ton 2/2013 - ich musste die als PDF downloaden gegen Bezahlung (so 3 Euro), da ist ein tolles Bild einer Schwester-CT265 mit Dämmung ^^
Aber keine Infos zu der Noppenmatte, die aus den CT266 ragt unten.

Edit 28.06. : Es ist tatsächlich der CT 256 aus der Klang+Ton 5/2011, da ist er auch detailliert beschrieben samt Bedämmung.


Hmm Einschlagmuttern oder Einschraubmuttern für die (abnehmbare) doppelte Frontplatte ? 

Ich mach von Aussen jedenfalls Möbelgriffschrauben rein das dürfte dank flachrundem Schraubenkopf nicht den Klang stören 

Und die Chassis werden auch nicht eingefräst, das Chassisloch kriegt höchstens eine Fase hinten.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. Juni 2013)

@ Zappaesk    http://geizhals.de/pioneer-vsx-527-5-1-a-v-receiver-schwarz-a770504.html
wär das ein (für den Preis) relativ guter Receiver    und noch 2 Fragen
1.verstehe ich das richtig, dass man über HDMI ein digitales Audiosignal reinspielt? und der Receiver auch wie ein DAC funktioniert
und 2. da steht 6 Ohm Ausgänge kann man dann 4 Ohm bzw. 8 Ohm Ls auch dranhängen


----------



## Hänschen (12. Juni 2013)

Das Ding hat laut den schlechteren Amazon Bewertungen die klassischen Billiggeräte-Probleme:

Einige Features gehen nur eingeschränkt, Bedienung/Software/Bildschirmmenu etc. ist schlecht.

Der Klang dürfte dann auch nicht besonders sein 


Wie kann estwas dass so viel "kann" und so schwer ist nur 200 Euro kosten ?

Sowas, im Bahr Baumarkt hatten sie kein 10er MDF - soll alles bei den Flutopfern sein.

Zum Glück hatte der Obi alles da, der Zuschneider hat sich einen abgeschwitzt bei den vielen Brettchen 


Edit: als ich auf den Zuschnitt gewartet habe (im Obi) haben mir auch die Augen gebrannt von dem bisschen Staub da - ich habe wohl eine Unverträglichkeit gegen MDF Staub auf den Augen ^^
Das kann ja lustig werden wenn ich ans Schrägen Raspeln gehe.

So sieht es aus nach dem Anzeichnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit ziemlicher Toleranz teilweise gezeichnet ^^

Edit: man sieht was mit Reflexhorn-Bauweise gemeint ist - eine normale Bassreflexkammer (die linke obere Kammer) samt ihrem kleinen Ausgang oben rechts, deren Ausgangssignal durch eine Hornstruktur nach außen geführt wird (rechts unten herum nach links vorne).

Aber ich habe noch eine riesen Tube Express Leim, die muss auch noch weg - ich dichte damit die Fugen ab.

Arrrrrrgh - 15 Minuten mindestens mit der Bohrmaschiene geraspelt für eine 45-Grad-Schräge bei dem Eckbrettchen vor dem Hornausgang.

Und es sind noch 3 solche Schrägen für das Paar  - zum Glück sind die anderen Schrägen leichter.






Edit: Jawohl Herr Moderator, ich werde es mir hinter die Ohren schreiben ^^ (das mit den Offtopic-Minuspunkten und den Doppelposts)

EditEdit: He ist das ein Pinguin Vampir im Frack ? o.O


Edit 23.06. : Diese Box hat ja mehr Schrägen zum Raspeln wie die Picolino ^^
Und während der Hitzewelle habe ich fast nichts machen können, habe ja auch noch eine Wohnung entrümpeln müssen nebenbei.
Aber ich habe jetzt die 2 45-Grad-Brettchen und ein Brett des Hornteils fertig geraspelt.
Und die MDF Augenprobleme hängen scheinbar nur mit dem heißen Staub der beim schnellen Schneiden/Raspeln entsteht zusammen - beim langsamen Raspeln passiert nix.

Edit 25.06. : Alle Schrägen geraspelt, jetzt noch die Frontplatten bohren, sägen, etc.

Edit 27.06. : Puh alles soweit fertig, jetzt kommt die heikle Leim-Phase, die 10mm Bretter werden hoffentlich keinen Ärger machen beim Festklemmen ^^

Edit 28.06. : Voila ein Meilenstein ist geschafft - jetzt kann fast nichts mehr schiefgehn ^^

Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 30.06. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 8.07. : Blick ins Chassisloch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (16. Juni 2013)

Könntest du bitte das Gespamme lassen?
Das ist kein Blog und mit dem anfänglichen Thema hat das rein gar nichts mehr zu tun!
Davon abgesehen ist das hier schon dein vierter Post in Folge


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Juni 2013)

*Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gerade keine Lust, sämtliche Doppelposts zu editieren. 

@Hänschen: Das hier ist kein Blog, sondern ein normaler Thread. Also bleib bitte beim Thema und benutze die "Edit"-Funktion. Wer über 400 Posts hat, sollte eigentlich die Funktionen so langsam kennen.

PS: Das heißt, jeder OT Post gibt ab sofort Punkte und jeder Doppelpost. Ich hoffe, das war deutlich. 
*


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Harharhar gerade war Premiere der frisch fertiggestellten CT 266-1052   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glücklicherweise klingt alles symmetrisch links und rechts gleich  - also kein Pfusch.
Und gut klingen sie jetzt schon.

Aber wie alle Selbstbauboxen müssen sie jetzt etliche Stunden/Tage/Wochen eingespielt werden - manche Spezialisten wobbeln sie 20 Stunden ein mit Wobbelsignal 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass sich der Zusammenbau über so viele Tage hinzieht, komische Sache sowas - mal schauen wie ich das verkrafte dass ich jetzt nichts mehr in der Garage zu tun habe


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2013)

Wie oft willst du eigentlich noch betonen, dass sich Selbstbauboxen einspielen müssen?
Dass das auch auf normale Boxen zutrifft wurde dir ja auch schon mehrfach gesagt, wieso du es dann ständig hervorheben musst ist mir schleierhaft.


Wie machen sich die CT so gegen deine anderen Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer?


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte am Schrank gegenüber den Lautsprechern wieder diese starke Bass-Überhöhung, daher habe ich sie in die Ecken getan auf die Regalbretter (die haben ganz schön geächzt bei den Boliden ).

Wie gesagt jetzt erstmal lange einspielen lassen, ansonsten zeichnet sich ab dass sie spürbar besser sind wie die Picolinos, auch etwas Tiefbass habe ich festgestellt - alles mit Bassregler auf "Neutral" des Verstärkers.
Edit: Und der Bass klingt schön sauber - diesmal habe ich wohl richtig Bedämmt, nicht so verpfuscht wie bei den Picos - wozu habe ich bloss die abnehmbare Frontplatte eingebaut naja.
Beim Bohren der Frontplattenlöcher hatte ich einen wahnsinns schlechten Tag erwischt, jetzt sind beide Frontplatten leicht verdreht.


Auf keinen Fall sollte man die Boxen jetzt schon bewerten, das ginge stark daneben 



Edit: In die Hornöffnung kann man wohl etwas Dämmzeug reitun damit so ein Buckel um glaub 200 Hz etwas runtergeht - das muss ich bei Gelegenheit testen, im Moment steckt da ein kleines Reststück Noppenschaum - leider wurde grad genug für die Reflexkammer mitgeliefert, aber im Originalbauplan der CT256 (des Originals mit Neodymchassis) steckt im Hornmund eh das weisse Flies und nicht der Noppenschaum......boah übler Satz sorry ^^.

Also laut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNf9nzvnd1k&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA gehen die Boxen von etwa 45 Hz bis 12 kHz.
Aber ich vermute etwas stimmt nicht weil es kann nicht sein dass beide meine Teufel Motiv 2 und die CT266 am Harman/Kardon bei 12 kHz stehenbleiben.

Edit: Ich krieg keinen richtige Hub der Membran bei Zimmerlautstärke, ich hoffe das macht nichts beim Einspielen ^^.


Edit 1.7. : Soweit ich das verstanden habe kommt der Bass erstmal vorne vom Chassis, erst ab einer bestimmten Tiefe (der tiefsten evtl.) fängt der Reflexöffnungsteil an zu resonieren/brummen, das tritt dann durch die Hornöffnung nach draussen - das addiert sich wohl dann zum schwachen (weil tiefsten erreichbaren) Tiefbass des Frontchassisteils.

Ob da die Phasenlage der beiden Signale eine Bedeutung hat, oder ist das Reso-Brummen der Reflexöffnung ein eigenständiges Signal ?

Und was macht der Hornteil eigentlich wirklich ? ^^

Nicht dass es schlecht klingt, für mich ist es eine neue Klang Erfahrung.
Ich würde sagen es hat wirklich was horniges im Bass, luftig und unbeschwert und sauber/direkt etc.

Soweit ich das in den ersten Musiksessions hören konnte, kann man Dubstep hören wobei aber der Tiefbass nicht die Lautstärke meines Teufel Subwoofers erreicht - vielleicht die Hälfte nur so als Orientierung genau hab ich das noch nicht raus.
Auch hängen sie in der Luft auf kleinen Regalbrettern in den Zimmerecken, und der Bassregler ist auf neutral Stellung, das könnte auch eine Rolle spielen.

Edit 2.7. : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX-7BlRc_a0&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA&index=11 ist auch genießbar mitsamt dem tiefen Bass der sich durchs Lied zieht - naja ein bisschen mehr könnte es schon sein ^^
Komisch wenn ich am PC sitze kommt der Wuchtbass und wenn ich mitten im Raum stehe wird es schon etwas dünn.

Edit 3.7. : WOW wenn ich den Bassregler auf etwas vor Anschlag nach rechts drehe (Anschlag am Harman/Kardon sind glaub +10 dB) gibt's tollen Tiefbass sogar in der Zimmermitte - so ungefähr lasse ich es^^ 
NachEdit: so lasse ich es nicht da es nur bei Dubstep homogen klingt, bei anderen Liedern nicht leider.

Lied 11 (ganz anhören weil unterschiedlich angestrichen) aus EBU Technology & Innovation - Publication - EBU SQAM CD Sammlung (180 MB etwa der ganze Download mit 70 Dateien) klingt sowas von extrem - aber sauber ^^

Edit 4.7. : Hach es hört sich einfach prima und gut verträglich an wenn der Bass im Gesamtbild harmoniert, ein krasser Gegensatz zum externen Drucksubwoofer im 2.1 bei meinem Motiv 2, da wird's schon anstrengender.
Und an den niedrigeren Schalldruck des Tiefbasses habe ich mich auch gewohnt - oder ist es mehr geworden nachdem ich die Boxen etwas gedreht habe in Richtung Raum-Mitte .... ^^
Ich überlege die Boxen hinter mich also gegenüber dem PC an die Wand übers Bett zu hängen, dann kommt zwar der Ton von hinten aber immerhin stimmen dann links und rechts.

Edit 7.07. : Hmm irgendwie fehlt den CT 266 die Fähigkeit der exakten Unterscheidung der Qualität der Höhen und Stimmen bei den verschiedenen Verstärkern (Harman/Kardon und Kama Bay).
Auch klingt die Stimme von Soundmouse aus Phaeleh´s "Breathe in Air" ganz anders wie bei den Picolinos - irgendwie unangenehm hoch und "eng", total lieblos und unecht.
Ich hoffe das liegt nicht an einem Dichtigkeitsfehler oder sowas, ich werde bei der nächsten Demontage der Frontplatten Dichtstreifen unterkleben.

Edit 8.07. : Die Frontplatten sind jetzt ab zur Lochkorrektur, einige Schrauben waren sogar locker - es gibt also noch Hoffnung dass nach einer Dichtstreifenbehandlung der Klang besser wird.

Edit 9.07. : So erster Versuch Frontplatte korrigieren und abdichten. Die Lautsprecher klingen jetzt definitiv besser.
Zwei Schrauben des Chassis haben auf die innere Frontplatte gedrückt und dadurch war wohl alles undicht geworden.
Aber ich höre ein Flattern, von dem ich vermute dass das Anschlusskabel in der Bassreflexöffnung rasselt beim Tiefbass, oder es liegt am Musikstück (Edit: lag es auch) - auch scheint die alte Bedämmung besser gewesen zu sein gegen Mitten im Reflexhornausgang.
Auch scheinen einige mp3 immer an gleicher Stelle zu kratzen, hoffentlich hat die Soundkarte keinen Defekt.
Also nochmal ran an die 2 mal 8 Schrauben ^^.

Edit 10.7. : So - alles gemacht, Klang ist jetzt tadellos samt heftigem Bass ohne störende Mitten aus dem Hornmund. Liebstes Lied für Bassorgie : Gus Gus "Deep Inside" ^^
Aber es scheint dass die Höhen/Mitten nicht so klar auflösen wie die Picolino, so dass ein einfaches Vergleichen von verschiedenen Verstärkern nur schwer möglich ist, das werde ich ja sehen wenn mein SMSL von Engiveaway oder so da ist die Woche. Der soll den KamaBay möglichst ablösen und den evtl. stromhungrigen Harman/Kardon.

Sowas die Post hat gerade das SMSL SA-35A samt Leicke Netzteil geliefert und ich habe es gleich angeschlossen, was eine Qual war weil die mini Terminals voll krass sind.
Dafür war der Klang echt in Ordnung und würde jedem Normalo total reichen, wenn nicht der Bass etwas abgeschwächt und "abgerundet" klingen würde - die Höhen und Stimmen sind prima und entspannt anzuhören.
Nach umstecken auf den Harman/Kardon gabs wieder hammer straffen Bass bei zB. Gus Gus´s "Deep Inside" - so schön durchgezeichnet und kickend, das wenn man mal gehört hat will man nicht weniger haben ^^.
Insegesamt scheint es ein ordentliches und angenehmes Verstärkerchen zu sein mit seinem TA 2020 Chip, die Bass-Schwäche resultiert wohl aus der kleinen Baugröße, da müssten wohl mehr Hochleistungsteile rein.
Edit: Oder die 12 Volt Spannung reichen nicht um an den 10 Ohm der Lautsprecher genug Strom reinzuschicken - I=U/R --> 12/10= 1,2 mickrige Ampere.
Aber wie gesagt, wer sowas wie den Harman/Kardon Boliden nicht kennt, dem wird der SMSL dicke genügen.
Die nächste Stufe der kleinen Schaltverstärker wäre wohl der DTA100a von Dayton an 24 Volt Spannung, aber der kostet dann um die 100 Euro.

Edit 12.07. : Was den Picolinos an Bass fehlt, fehlt den CT266 an der Feinzeichnung der Höhen/Stimmen - es ist zum Verzweifeln, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf doch noch Bass und feine Höhen/Stimmen gleichzeitig zu bekommen ^^
Könnte natürlich auch ein Problem mit Psychoakustik sein, da die CT266 irgendwie präsenter/lauter zu sein scheinen, jedenfalls muss ich mich gehörig anstrengen wenn ich die hohen Schellen/Becken (?) und Stimmen aufgelöst/feingezeichnet hören will - die Vifa Chassis der Picolinos waren da entspannter/natürlicher denke ich mich zu erinnern.

Edit 19.07. : Sowas, nachdem ich mit je einem Stück der weißen Dämmwolle den Hornmund über dem 45-Grad-Brettchen locker zugestopft habe, klingen die Ct266 irgendwie fantastisch ^^
Jaja, es klingt nach stopfmagischen Effekten - aber ich bleibe trotzdem dran .... vorgesehen ist sowieso eine Hornmundbedämpfung.
Kann sein dass ein paar überhöhte Mitten/Tiefen aus dem unbedämmten Horn das Ohr gepeinigt hatten und so die Bühne und den Klang behinderten.
Nachtrag: leichter aber spürbarer Bassverlust wenn man den ganzen Hornquerschnitt zumacht, das ist wohl gedacht dass man es nur zu 2/3 stopft evtl.
Könnte sein dass Mitteltonanteile direkt von der Chassisrückseite über die Reflexöffnung durchs Horn kommen und dann den Ton an der Chassisvorderseite verschlechtern (Phasen-Auslöschung) - vielleicht muss ich die Reflexkammer anders bedämmen.

Hier ein Bild mit eingezeichneter Dämmung (das Weiße):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich ein Youtube Video zu den Boxen reinziehen will:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSv_VQIFZ0E

Hier die wahrscheinlich finale Dämmung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Streifen weißer Dämmwolle geht über die ganze Hornbreite (16cm) wie die oberen auch - ist etwas unglücklich gezeichnet ^^.

Edit 29.07.: Hier eine noch finalere Dämmung mit viel weniger Störtönen aus der Reflexkammer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss den Lautstärkeregler jetzt doppelt so hochdrehn, da war wohl recht viel rückseitiger Ton rausgekommen ^^.
Oder die jetzt geschlossene innere "Woll-Tasche" dämmt das Chassis stark.
Klingt aber verdammt gut, es lähmt einen manchmal mit blankem guten Klang ^^ - trotz etwas Bass-Verlust, der aber eh zu dick war.


Edit 04.08.: Es scheint als ob Breitbandlösungen, bei denen der Breitbänder den Tiefton mit produzieren muss gewisse Probleme haben mit austretenden Mitten und Höhen (aus der Tieftonöffnung).
Bei Bassreflex, Reflexhorn, Transmissionline, Horn sind immer Öffnungen vorhanden, durch die der Tiefton austreten soll und somit eine Verbindung zur Rückseite des Chassis (und dieses gibt ja auch Mitten und Höhen wieder).
Man versucht dieses Problem durch sorgsame Bedämpfung mit Wollmatten in den Griff zu kriegen, aber es scheint die störenden Mitten/Höhen lassen sich nicht 100%ig auslöschen, da sonst der Tiefton zu stark leidet (bei extremer Stopfdämmung zB.).
Diese austretenden Mitten/Höhen sind phasenverschoben zu dem frontseitigen Nutzton und können die gesamte empfundene Qualität des Lautsprechers runterziehn oder auch zu einer nervigen/stressigen Hörempfindung führen (weil bei manchen Stellen im Lied unscharf/verwischt, Echo etc.).

 Edit 30.11.: Ich habe erfahren dass man direkt hinter dem Chassis nicht dämmen sollte und es einen Kanal zwischen Chassisrückseite und Bassreflexöffnung geben sollte der nicht bedämmt ist. Also wieder die Boxen aufgeschraubt (zum gefühlt zehnten mal) und wieder die Bedämmung wie in der Zeitschrift zum CT256 vorgenommen, da ist die Chassisrückseite ja auch frei. Mir scheint auch die Boxen klingen jetzt viel freier ... nunja mit austretenden Tönen aus dem Hornmund muss man wohl leben und es als eine Art Boxentyp Merkmal hinnehmen.



Mein vorläufiges Fazit zum CT 266 Selbstbau Lautsprecher mit 1052-Chassis:

Sehr viel Spaß machende Lautsprecherbox, die insgesamt gut ausgewogen klingt mit einem überraschend angenehmen Tiefton - das muss man erlebt haben (angemessen guter Verstärker vorausgesetzt).
Die Stimmen und Hochtöne sind tadellos sofern man die richtige Bedämmung findet - wenn man nach der Anleitung im Heft geht müsste es auf Anhieb klappen (ich habs auch so ähnlich gedämmt).
Der Tiefton hat mich sehr positiv überrascht, so ein gutes Gesamtklangbild untenherum habe ich noch nicht erlebt, sogar Ausflüge in den Tiefbasskeller sind drin.
Lautstärke mäßig könnte man mit diesen Lautsprechern bestimmt auch einen etwas größeren Raum beschallen - das sind keine Leisetreter.
Der Bühnen Aufbau hängt auch stark von der Bedämmung bzw. der damit gegebenen Gesamtklangqualität zusammen und kann stark zwischen undeutlich und gut schwanken.
Wer die Reflexhorn-Bauweise mal erleben möchte, der sollte sich diese Box mal zusammenbauen - leider habe ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur reinen Bassreflexbauweise daher ist nur der persönliche Eindruck möglich.
Letzte (und hoffentlich letzte ^^) Änderung vorgenommen am 20.07.


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2013)

Ich habe etwas scheinbar wichtiges gefunden dass für Breitbandlautsprecher spricht :

Nämlich die Einfachheit der Weiche/Korrekturnetzwerks !


Ich habe gestern ein Paar Weichen für ein Paar 2-Wege-Lautsprecher gelötet samt Kabel etc., und ich muss sagen das war furchtbar viel Arbeit - vom Planen der Anordnung auf dem Brett ein paar Tage vorher und Fixieren der Bauteile mit Kleber und Verdrahtung ganz zu schweigen.
Wie schwer würde wohl ein 3-Wege-System sein ... das mag ich mir gar nicht ausmalen 

Ein Breitbandlautsprecher hat im günstigsten Fall (wie die CT266 oben) nur 3 parallel zu verlötende Bauteile die man irgendwo reinpappen kann, das muss man wirklich zu schätzen wissen ^^

Hier das meine ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin hier in einem Thread auf einen interessanten Breitbänder-Bausatz gestossen, der auch in der Budget-Klasse angesiedelt ist:

MAXI-AL von Hoschibill´s Seite Bremen-Audio DIY-Lautsprecher Einsteiger MAXI-AL

Das scheint ein 5-Zöller zu sein (bestimmt besserer Bass als bei 4-Zöllern ) und auf der Seite sind auch ein paar Tipps zum Zusammenbau.
Die störrische Frequenzgangkurve kommt wohl weil sie im Hörraum aufgenommen wurde und nicht in einem Messraum, es wird aber viel korrigiert mit Korrekturnetzwerk also wird es schon ein System haben. Beim Zusammenlöten oder Schrauben mit Schraubblöcken (geht auch) darauf achten dass der rechte Kreis eine Reihenschaltung parallel zur Spule ist.


Edit 18.01.2014: Ich habe gerade erfahren dass durch die Bündelung des Hochtons bei Breitbändern die insgesamt in den Raum abgestrahlte/reflektierte Hochtonenergie mit der Entfernung und dem Hörwinkel im Vergleich zu Mehrwegsystemen (Hochtöner+Mitteltieftöner zB.) immer mehr abnimmt.
Ich kann das auch bestätigen, denn meine in den Raumecken aufgehängten CT266 haben schon einen recht leise erscheinenden Hochton im Verhältnis zu ihrem Mitten-/Tiefton ... es fällt deutlich auf wenn ich zwischen meinen neuen CT227MK2 und den CT266 umschalte.
Deshalb empfehle ich die Breitbänder direkt auf einen auszurichten und nicht zu weit wegzustellen vom Hörplatz - die CT266 zB. sind ja als PC-Lautsprecher für die Aufstellung neben den Monitor gedacht.

Edit 19.01.2014: Wegen der Hochtonproblematik soll man gerne Breitbandabstimmungen bevorzugen bei denen der Hochton im Frequenzschrieb nach oben geht, das gleicht die im Raum verlorene Hochtonenergie aus (aber evtl. nicht in stark reflektierenden Räumen da muss man aufpassen dass es nicht zu schrill wird).




 Edit 28.03.2014:

 Kleine Entscheidungshilfe für Breitbänder:

 + für kleines Geld guter Klang
 + leicht zu bauende Weichen/Korrekturnetzwerke weil oft nur 3 Teile zusammenzulöten
 + leicht zu bauende Frontplatte etc. weil nur 1 Chassis
 + sehr kompakte Gehäuse möglich falls man Platzprobleme hat


----------

